# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Profession] Le Rôdeur. Comment ça auto-attack ?

## Kayato

Le rôdeur, la classe la plus facile a jouer et pourtant si complexe  ::rolleyes:: .

Les builds, le stuff, les techniques, c'est ici.

----------


## Say hello

Complexe ?
Alors j'ai un build, opti dps :

On met les points d'aptitude n'importe où, si possible monter la précision pour les critiques.
Puis, en combat, à l'arc court:  "1", "1", "1", ... de temps en temps F3 avec l'espèce de chien fougère là, ou l'ours.  ::ninja:: 

/thread.

----------


## Maximelene

J'en ai marre d'me faire traiter de noob  ::(:

----------


## Sheldor

J'adopte mon vocabulaire jeunesse pour la section uniquement.

Et pour débuter dans les termes, le rôdeur a été vilainement nerfé il y a de cela une semaine et quelques jours. Pratiquement 33% de dps de perte sur l'arc court suite à une modification visant à rajouter un délai à l'animation d'attaque automatique.

Kayato, nous (moi et le reste du monde) te haïssons sincèrement pour ton intitulé de sujet.

----------


## Kayato

> J'adopte mon vocabulaire jeunesse pour la section uniquement.
> 
> Et pour débuter dans les termes, le rôdeur a été vilainement nerfé il y a de cela une semaine et quelques jours. Pratiquement 33% de dps de perte sur l'arc court suite à une modification visant à rajouter un délai à l'animation d'attaque automatique.
> 
> Kayato, nous (moi et le reste du monde) te haïssons sincèrement pour ton intitulé de sujet.


Merci Sheldor  ::P:  Mais mon main est un rôdeur et j'aime cette classe. J'attends juste de ce topic qu'on montre toute l'étendue des différents builds et équipements viables.

----------


## Drlecteur

Ah, le rôdeur  ::wub:: 
Me langui de voir les builds différents qu'on peux recenser !

Personnellement, j'utilise le combo Espadon/double hache que je trouve super intéressant en petit PvP ou pex.
Avec un peu de vita/robustesse, l'espadon a un contre/attaque a distance, une charge qui peux servir d'escape, un stun et un stack 3 saignements, du tout bon quoi. 
La double hache permet des aoe de ouf ( ::wub:: ) et bonus, un "anti-projectile" fort pratique quand un voleur décide de passer tout un chargeur sur votre gueule  ::rolleyes:: 

Par contre, je trouve l'arc long très en dessous a part en masse 3w, et l'arc court me semble assez polyvalent, et efficace, mais moindre effet en séance de pex, ou avec une classe qui pose deja empoisonnement/saignements  ::|: 

Petit question par apport a ça d'ailleurs:
Lorsque que plusieurs persos stack des saignements, comment se décide les dégâts ? celui qui a le plus de dégâts / alte ? celui qui pose le dernier ?

Et pour les pet, vous utilisez quoi ? Perso, en pex, j'aime bien les araignées qui donnent une zone de poison, ou les félins qui stun. L'ours brun est aussi super efficace avec son anti-conditions, mais je pense que je passe a coté de certaines combinaisons  ::|: 

Derniere question: le trait: 



> Confère une attaque d'opportunité à votre familier et à vous-même en cas d'interruption. Cet effet ne peut être activé que toutes les 5 secondes.


fait quoi au juste ?

----------


## Phen

Cool ce topic ! J'ai 3 level 80 dont un rodeur, et je n'arrive pas a me décider quoi jouer en RvR ! Montrez moi la vérité !

Sinon pour les pet, en RvR, j'ai l'ours brun pour l'anti condi c'est sur, et après selon le groupe soit le félin avec le cri pour le boon de critique, soit le moa cramoisi pour le cri puissance.

----------


## Thorkel

Perso j'aime bien l'arc long / espadon ou l'arc court / épée torche. En compétences utilitaires/élite je mets des pièges et c'est tout. Conclusion, le R n'a pas besoin d'être mobile en combat, en tout cas par rapport à d'autres classes (quand je switche sur mon voleur ça fait tout drôle). Le R peut tanker relativement tranquillement, gros DPS, dégâts de zone. En combat singulier c'est imbattable pour tout monstre qui n'a pas au moins 3 lvl de plus (jusqu'au lvl 65), et 1 lvl de plus entre 65 et 80.

Je parle en PVE bien sûr, pas assez testé le PVP pour pouvoir juger encore.

Pour les pets, l'ours passe partout, veuve noire bien utile pour sa compétence spéciale. En aquatique le requin gère toutes situations jusqu'aux zones 60, après il vaut mieux une bonne méduse qui a un DPS de fou avec sa compétence spéciale.

----------


## mikelion

J'utilise toutes les armes en pve sauf l'arc long, puisque je m'en sers beaucoup en 3w, pour changer un peu. J'utilise aussi hache + corne en 3w pour l'augmentation de vitesse.
Bien que lvl80, je n'ai pas encore mis mon pif dans les aptitudes, j'ai juste pris +5% de distance et augmentation critique et perçage avec l'arc long, ce qui est bien en 3w. Je compte bien builder aussi avec le déplacement des zesprits.
Autre build de prévu, le lien avec le pet qui donne les mêmes avantages, comme le fait de ne pas subir de dégâts pendant plusieurs secondes.

Comme pet j'utilise la veuve et l'espèce de scarabée pour leur attaque à distance, comme ça il ne se fait pas détruire en peu de temps. Parfois je met le drake fluvial qui a une bonne attaque spécial.
Mais ceci c'est quand je joue seul, car souvent mon gamin joue avec moi et c'est lui qui gère le familier. Il en change tout le temps, et c'est lui qui appuie sur les touches de fonctions. Pour m'aider encore plus, il appuie parfois sur la touche 6 alors que je n'en ai pas besoin, juste avant un combat.

----------


## Phazon

Excellentisime la prise en charge du pet par ton gamin ! 

Wait...  :tired:  :tired:  :tired: 

Ce ne serait pas de l'asservissement déguisé ?

----------


## Thorkel

Est ce que vous faites tourner les pets en général, ou jouez juste avec les 2/3 mêmes?

----------


## EagleSilvers

Idée de base : créer une sorte de guide pour le Rôdeur berserker en 3W. Je ne prétends pas tout connaître sur le sujet, mais il est toujours possible que ceci puisse aider quelqu'un. (Ceci est basé sur un post précédent pouvant être trouvé à la page 83 du topic du PvP, 3W, therorycrafting et de tout ce qui pouvait désengorger le topic principal)
Plan :
*Introduction :* Idée du build
*1. Le build*
*2. Les skill et les armes* _(utile même dans le cadre d'un autre build)_
*3. Alternatives* 
*4. Conseils d'utilisation* _(idem)_
*5. Les familiers en 3W* _(idem)_

Je vais me focaliser sur un rôdeur utilisant les deux arcs et uniquement un équipement Power/Precision/Crit, nommé berserker. C'est donc un build de type "glass cannon", offrant une excellente attaque (plus de 70% de probabilité de critique sous l'effet de fury, et de très gros dégâts même à l'arc court)  mais une défense... Concentrons-nous sur l'attaque, voulez-vous ?
Le familier permettra de compenser grâce à Protect-me qui transfert les dégâts que vous subissez, augmentant ainsi sensiblement votre réserve de points de vie (qui ne dépasse pas les 16k de base, sauf avec les bonus des orbes).
*
1. Le build*
Lien pour la base : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fMAQJAT...w+6C4MAgxvgJsD
Explication :
*30 Marksmanship*
Les 30 points sont présents principalement pour les 2 traits majeurs, indispensables à tout utilisateur d'arc (long).

*Traits mineurs :* 
Aucune utilité du fait du haut niveau de critiques et du côté très aléatoire de leur activation.
*Traits majeurs :*
*10points* : 
(I) Steady Focus. Un bon bonus passif de dégâts.
*20/30points :* 
(VIII) Piercing Arrows. Très fortement conseillé pour tout rôdeur utilisant un arc en 3W, pour compenser le manque de dégâts de zone de la classe et (surtout) pour plus que tripler vos dégâts ; les regroupements de joueurs étant la norme.
(X) Eagle Eye. Possède une excellente synergie avec le trait précédent, et constitue un atout majeur de la classe en 3W : vous pourrez ainsi détruire des armes de siège qui seraient inaccessibles autrement.

*25 (+5) Skirmishing*
Contrairement au marksmanship, ici l'investissement n'est pas motivé par les traits majeurs, qui sont en général au mieux passables. 
Le rôdeur est l'une des 4 classes qui associe en une branche Precision (probabilité de coup critique) et Prowess (dégâts des coups critiques). De ce fait chaque point est en lui-même un bon investissement.

*Traits mineurs :*
Tous très bons ; gain de fury sur changement d'armes, et un bon bonus de dégâts.
*Traits majeurs :*
*10points :* Rien d'intéressant, le familier n'allant généralement pas pouvoir être envoyé au contact en 3W.
(VI) Agility Training pour un familier (à peine) plus réactif lors de l'utilisation de Protect-me.
(II) Sharpened Edges pour une probabilité d'un ajout (négligeable) de dégâts.
(IV) Primal Reflexes pour une probabilité de gagner un peu de rapidité.
(III) Trapper's Defense pour le fnu.
*20points :*
(X) Quick Draw. Réduit les cooldown des deux arcs : que du bon, surtout concernant l'arc long et le tir de barrage. (et puis c'est pas comme si il y avait d'autres alternatives...)
*30points :* Si vous choisissez d'investir vos 5 derniers points en Skirmishing (principalement pour le bonus de precision/prowess)
(VII) Carnivorous Appetite (ou un des traits précédents ça n'a pas d'importance).

*5 (+5) Wilderness Survival*
Ici, l'intérêt réside dans le fait de pouvoir réaliser 1,5 fois plus d'esquives, et donc d'être plus souvent invulnérable, car la seule façon de survivre est d'annuler autant que possible les dégâts. C'est en général un très bon investissement pour un rôdeur, quel que soit le build visé.
De plus, une plus grande régénération permet de disposer plus souvent de l'augmentation de dégâts fournie par Steady Focus.
Enfin grâce aux 50 points de toughness supplémentaires, vous bénéficiez de l'effet placebo qui vous fait vous sentir plus résistant et plus confiant dans vos actions.

*10points :* Si vous choisissez d'investir vos 5 derniers points en Wilderness Survival
En choisissant cette option vous rendez votre rôdeur plus versatile grâce à deux excellents traits disponibles :
(VI) Wilderness Knowledge pour réduire le cooldown de quickening zephyr (-12sec) et surtout de l'élite (-20sec).
(I) Soften the Fall qui divise par 2 les dégâts de chute : une compétence très sous-estimée en 3W, et qui permet aux amateurs de base-jumping de se sortir de nombreuses situations, et même (souvent) d'entraîner plusieurs ennemis non avertis vers une mort certaine.
Il vous est possible de changer (gratuitement) de traits lorsque vous n'êtes pas en combat, et ainsi de vous adapter à la situation (et au terrain).

*5 Beastmastery*
Le trait mineur donne accès de manière *contrôlée* à 2sec de quickness sur 20 sec de cooldown, pour seulement 5 points investis : comme pour le trait mineur précédent, c'est un très bon investissement quel que soit le build visé.


*2. Les skill et les armes*
Les skill nécessaires sont *quickening zephyr* (pour pouvoir réaliser des "burst") et *Protect-me* qui est le panic-button de ce build. Si jamais vous vous êtes placés dans une mauvaise situation, que vous avez besoin de rester plus longtemps à un emplacement, ou que quelqu'un vous regarde méchamment, utilisez-le pour recevoir une immunité aux dégâts (autres que conditions), tant que votre familier reste en vie. *Utiliser le soin en même temps que Protect-me aura pour effet de doubler l'efficacité du soin*.
Ps: Protect-me ne vous rend pas invulnérable, loin de là. C'est une aide pour se mettre à couvert.

Le troisième skill est selon votre préférence.
Personnellement j'utilise le rugissement du charr (nostalgique du R/P) mais c'est à vous de voir (évitez les saignements par contre).

Concernant l'élite : le choix va se faire entre *Entangle* et *Rampage as One*.
Rampage as One est une source supplémentaire de swiftness (ô combien utile en 3W) et de fury vous permettant de maintenir plus facilement une haute probabilité de critique. L'inconvénient est le manque de synergie avec votre familier en 3W ; ce dernier ne pouvant souvent pas attaquer vous ne gagnez pas de power et gâchez les 25 stacks que vous conférez à votre familier.
Entangle possède une très bonne synergie avec le build (en plus d'être votre meilleure chance de survie si vous vous retrouvez nez à nez - ou plutôt enfumé - avec un voleur). En effet l'AoE root empêche vos cibles d'esquiver pendant 2 voire 3 secondes, ce qui est bien assez pour que vous la transformiez passoire. De plus, le root est d'une grande aide lors de plus gros affrontements et fonctionne contre les cibles situées en haut des remparts, ne leur laissant aucune échappatoire si lancé au bon moment. L'inconvénient est la non utilisation des saignements infligés par l'élite.

*Pour les armes :* 
- *Arc long* et *Arc court*
- *Corne* : peu importe le niveau. A garder dans l'inventaire, et à utiliser (équiper, utiliser, ré-équiper l'arc) pour le bonus de vitesse de groupe : ça ne coûte rien et ça aide tout le monde.  :;): 
- Hache (facultatif) : peut être utile dans de rares cas pour son ricochet (par ex si vous attaquez un canon avec, vous allez toucher son servant, même si vous n'avez pas de visibilité sur lui)

*Les sceaux :*
Pour l'arc long, l'idéal est un sceau de feu pour l'AoE bonus, mais tout sceau se déclenchant sur critique *avec un faible cooldown* fait l'affaire.
Pour l'arc court, il vaut mieux de ne pas utiliser un sceau sur cooldown, car il partagera le même que celui de l'arc long. Un bonus de power ou precision pour chaque ennemi tué peut être une solution.


*3. Alternatives*
*Pour un soutien plus important du groupe* (il n'est pas possible de passer d'un build à l'autre sans une réinitialisation des traits)
Une variante intéressante est le 30/20/0/0/20 qui permet de maintenir des avantages sur les équipiers au détriment des dégâts, de la mobilité (le familier activant son F2 plus difficilement si vous bougez) et de la versatilité (perte des points en wilderness survival donc du choix des traits, et efficacité maximale atteinte uniquement en utilisant 2 Moas ce qui empêche l'adaptation sur le terrain).
Lien du build : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fMAQJAT...ThhY0TxsYfFvtD
Marksmanship : identique.
Skirmishing : identique pour les traits, mais perte de 5 (10) points.
Wilderness Survival : perte des 5 (10) points.
Beastmastery : important investissement pour obtenir le deuxième trait majeur.
*Fonctionnement :* Il est possible de switcher vos familiers *toutes les 16sec*, et ainsi bénéficier non seulement de quickness, mais aussi de *vigueur de zone* (lors de l'utilisation de Moas) ainsi que du *F2* qui sera rechargé (donnant accès par exemple à 15sec de fury et de protection de zone toutes les 32sec)

Ces deux variantes fonctionnent mieux lors de combats de groupes, pour pouvoir éviter de se faire cibler. Cependant les combats en 1v1 sont plus problématiques, surtout si vous ne disposez pas de l'effet de surprise et/ou du premier coup.
*
Pour pallier à ce problème, dans une optique de combat "en solo"*
Il est conseillé de remplacer dans la branche Marksmanship les traits (I) Steady Focus et (X) Eagle Eye par *(IV) Signet Mastery* et *(XI) Signet of the Beastmaster*, et de prendre *Signet of the Stone* comme troisième skill, pour ainsi disposer de 12 secondes d'invulnérabilité au début de l'engagement (ce qui est généralement assez pour prendre l'avantage (ou ramasser le petit sac) du fait de votre potentiel de dégâts).
Par contre, cette tactique ne peut être utilisée qu'une fois toutes les 1min30 du fait du cooldown du signet, et vous perdez votre avantage de portée qui est l'atout majeur du rôdeur en 3W.
Cependant *il est possible de passer rapidement et gratuitement du mode groupe au mode solo* : il suffit en effet de changer quelques traits et un skill. Vous pouvez ainsi être efficace en tout temps en vous adaptant à la situation (par ex passer "en mode solo" lors des voyages, et revenir en mode normal dès que vous avez retrouvé un groupe, pour utiliser pleinement les capacités du build).


*4. Conseils d'utilisation*
- Si vous avez le temps, il peut être intéressant d'utiliser la corne avant un engagement. Attention cependant à ne pas entrer en combat avant d'avoir ré-équipé votre arc...
- N'hésitez pas à passer à l'arc court une fois les cooldown de l'arc long utilisés. Changer d'arme autant que possible permet de bénéficier de fury plus souvent.
- L'important est de vous organiser pour prendre les ennemis pas surprise et leur infliger le maximum de dégâts en un minimum de temps : visez le kill.
Par ex, pour attaquer un ennemi sur des remparts il est possible de ; prendre l'arc court, choisir une cible (celui qui semble le plus confiant), lancer fury et quickness et ainsi lui faire le maximum de dégâts (en général une bonne moitié de sa vie), puis lorsqu'il recule switcher à l'arc long et lancer rapidement un barrage sur sa position à l'aide d'un autre quickness.
Une autre méthode consiste en l'utilisation de l'élite Entangle pour empêcher la cible de fuir le burst.
- A l'arc court, privilégiez l'utilisation du 2 et 5 contre des ennemis s'apprêtant à se soigner.
- A l'arc long, *ne sous-estimez pas votre tir du chasseur (3)*. Il se lance instantanément et est parfait pour augmenter les dégâts de votre tir rapide. De plus, il s'agit du meilleur moyen de tuer le superviseur d'un camp lorsqu'il est invulnérable. Face à une telle situation relancez-le dès qu'il est rechargé ; le bus de PU vous remerciera.
- A l'arc long, n'oubliez pas votre tir à bout portant : il peut vous servir d'interruption et même vous sortir d'une situation difficile lors d'un combat près d'une falaise.
- Pour ressusciter rapidement un allié, il est possible, si hors combat, de remplacer temporairement un de ses skill (gardez tout de même protect-me) par *Search and Rescue.* Cela peut s'avérer particulièrement utile lors d'opérations commando. N'oubliez pas ré-équiper votre skill une fois le cooldown passé.

*5. Les familiers en 3W*
Il s'agit généralement d'une question de goût, mais comme il est possible d'en changer facilement (hors de combat), avoir une idée des différentes tactiques offertes par chacun d'eux permet d'augmenter encore la versatilité du rôdeur. La liste est évidemment non exhaustive.
Dans le cadre de ce build, il est préférable d'en prendre au moins un avec beaucoup de vitalité (comme un *Moa* ou un Ours).
*
Contrôle :*
Wolf : AoE fear  :Bave:  + Knockdown (non contrôlable par le joueur)
Polar Bear/Ice Drake : AoE chill
Alpine Wolf : AoE chill + Knockdown (non contrôlable par le joueur)
White Moa : AoE Chill + AoE heal (non contrôlable par le joueur)

*Soutient :*
Red Moa : AoE fury (15sec)  :Bave:  + AoE heal (non contrôlable par le joueur)
Blue Moa : AoE protection (3sec?) + AoE heal (non contrôlable par le joueur)
Brown Bear : AoE enlève une condition à chaque allié à portée
Fern Hound : AoE regen (10sec) + Knockdown (non contrôlable par le joueur)
(Jungle Stalker : AoE 5Might, mais trop peu de vie pour survivre en 3W)

*Distance :* (trop peu de vie pour une utilisation efficace avec Protect-me)
Carrion Devourer : AoE Poison

Si vous ne deviez retenir que deux choses : 
- Gardez une corne dans votre inventaire
- Vulnérabilité contre un superviseur invulnérable

En espérant vous avoir aidé. Si vous avez une suggestion n'hésitez pas.

----------


## meiKo

J'ai un build presque similaire au build que tu présente soit du 30 25 10 0 5.

Concernant le soin, je préfère "Healing spring" pour ces suppression d'altération et le combo field qu'il permet.

Etant Sylvari, en 3W j'utilise de temps et temps "Prendre racine" et "Tourelle végétale" sur les rempart pendant les prise de forteresse.

En PvE, j'utilise "Pierre à aiguiser" en alternance avec QZ ce qui permet de DPS correctement plusieurs Mobs. Je change aussi (X) Eagle Eye pour (XII) Remorseless dans la branche Marksmanship

Pour le 3W je ne vois pas beaucoup d'alternatives à un build orienté Puissance et CC. Pour le PvE (Donjon surtout) et le PvP on a un peu plus de choix. J'avais testé un build support avec des esprits mais en ils mouraient en une AOE et demi... mais je tenais plus longtemps en vie  ::): 

Sinon juste pour te corriger  ::):  



> (IV) Primal Reflexes pour une probabilité de gagner un peu de rapidité.


En fait ça fait proc vigor quand tu te prend un coup critique donc plus de possiblités d'esquive ce qui va bien avec ce build je pense.

----------


## mikelion

> (...)
> Etant Sylvari, en 3W j'utilise de temps et temps "Prendre racine"(...)


Celui là il y en a qui l'utilise au boulot.

----------


## F4t4LisS

Ouais devant la machine à café jparie en plus.

----------


## Thorkel

C'est moi ou le rôdeur n'a subi aucune modif à la mise à jour? (contrairement à toutes les autres classes xd)

----------


## mikelion

Aucune maj notable depuis le début du jeu, sauf le pet et un skill dont le move était trop long par rapport au cooldown. C'est tout.

----------


## mikelion

A priori une prochaine maj renforcerait les skills du rodeur :
http://www.fureur.org/forums/showthread.php?t=42255
Extrait de John Peters : "Un problème qu'avaient les rôdeur était le manque de variété dans les builds, à cause d'un certain nombre de compétences utilitaires peu intéressantes. Beaucoup de Sceaux, un ou deux Cri ainsi que les Esprits manquent un peu de punch. Ce sont les premiers sujets où vous attendre à des changements. Le second concerne le ressenti / rythme de certaines armes."

----------


## Maximelene

Génial, ce sont effectivement les deux points qui méritent quelques améliorations. Le ressenti de l'arc long, par exemple, n'est vraiment pas génial.

----------


## Setzer

At last§§  ::wub::

----------


## Thorkel

Une petite maj pour le rodeur aujourd'hui ? :hope:

----------


## Maximelene

Non.

----------


## Thorkel

:Rabatjoie:

Bon sinon personne ne joue rodeur, ou alors personne n'a de questions? ce post n'est pas très vivant je trouve!

----------


## Maximelene

Des questions ? On se contente juste de se mettre à bonne distance pour qu'il n'y ait plus de barre rouge sous nos skills, d'appuyer sur 1, et d'attendre !

----------


## Thorkel

Tu chipotes, il y a la 5 de l'arc long aussi xd.

----------


## meiKo

En 3W le rôdeur est un peu plus dur à jouer.

*Préparation*
Faut déjà le builder en mode glass canon et avoir le stuff qui va avec (Berserker, Rubis, toussa). Ensuite il faut prendre à manger (celle qui donne de la puissance et de la précision par ex) et espérer avoir un max de bonus 3W.
Si tout va bien on peut monter à plus de 3400 d'att, 60% de chance de crit et 100% de dommage critique.

Petit plus : mettre le sceau qui donne 30% de chance de faire une AOE de feu lors d'un crit (5s de CD)

*Action*
Rejoindre une phase d'attaque ou de défense.
Lancer un buff fureur (Moa Rouge) pour monter à 80% de chance de faire un critique.
Lancer le 5 de l'arc long
Lancer un QZ ou changer de pet pour un QZ (l'ennemis prendra plus de dégâts avant de pouvoir partir)
Regarder les tics à 1400/1800 au loin (+ cibler une cible au hasard si possible et appuyer sur 3 et puis sur 2)
Récupérer les petits sacs
Attendre le cd du 5

Attention : Il faudra parfois se mettre à découvert pour placer son 5. Pensez à avoir son endurance full, son soin de up et un cd sur QZ de up car il faudra faire vite pour éviter le max d'AoE adverses. Une fois le 5 de fini faire un switch d'arme pour le buff de vitesse, 2 roulades arrières, 1 soin et vous devrait être en vie et hors de portée!

Petit plus : faire monter 25 stacks de puissance avec une autres armes au préalable et essayer d'avoir un max de buff de la part des autres joueurs. On peut faire des tics à 2000+

*Défaut*
En cas d'impact bus vous avez une expérience de vie faible. Essayer de placer votre Elite (Etangle), reculer et faites un 5 de l'arc long sous QZ dans la zone d'effet de votre elite pour essayer de faire un max de kills avant votre mort. Résister un max à l'arc court en attendant le CD du 5 de l'arc long.

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, y'a le 5 de l'arc long, aussi connu sous le nom de "Tagguer en 1 étape".

----------


## kaizo

Salut j utilise actuellement ce build :

Skills + Armes :

Arme 1 : Arc long

Arme 2 : Hache / cor 

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fMEQNBj...KwJTRjM6Kg6E2B

Healing pring => Pour le combo de regen ( Utile en groupe Pve/Rvr)

Quickening Zephir => Celerité burst de degats

Signet of stone=>Pour l' apport en robustesse / suppression des degats ( Utile pour ce placé lors d' un combat bordelique ) 

Signet of wind=>Regen perma/Stabilité et degat augmenté (Et une taille de norns)

Etangle ou Rampage as one => 1er en defense de fort , 2eme en attaque de fort et en pve 

Pour ce qui est des points de competences :

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fMEQNBj...KwJTRjM6Kg6E2B

Mon stuff est basé sur du Puissance / Critique / Degats des coups critique uniquement 

Voila me reste plus qu ' une chose a faire :

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## mikelion

Il est intéressant de placer "Portée avec l'arc long augmentée", "les flèches perforent les cibles" et "recharge plus vite les skills arc long" lors de l'attaque d'un fort.

Par contre j'ai quelques soucis quand un G ou un Voleur me tombe dessus, c'est la mort assurée.

----------


## meiKo

@kaizo
Dans une optique RvR vu les skills que tu utilises, je pense que tu devrais passer en :
-Piercing Arrows+Eagle eyes en attaque/defense de fort
-Beast MasterMight(ouPiercing Arrrow)+Signet of Beastmaster pendant les déplacements ou en solo. Tu pourrais ainsi résister au burst d'un War ou d'un Thief via l'activation du Signet of Stone

Je trouve dommage d'attribuer 10 point en Nature Magic perso. J'ai préféré faire du 30/25/10/0/5 perso. Tu as 10% de dommage en plus de côté/dos + un QZ de 2s toutes les 20s pratique pour achever/rez.

----------


## EagleSilvers

Je viens de découvrir une compétence très sous estimée, et pourtant plein de potentiel :
"Garde : Votre familier protège agressivement la zone ciblée."
1200 de portée / 30sec de cooldown

Réellement : votre familier devient invisible et obtient protection pendant 10sec (aucune utilité) et se déplace jusqu'à la zone ciblée, pour y rester pendant 180sec (à moins que vous ne le rappeliez, utilisiez son F2 ou bien vous éloigniez trop).
Le point intéressant : si la zone ciblée n'est pas directement accessible (sans faire de détour), votre familier s'y téléportera ! De plus il est possible de remplacer la compétence sans faire revenir le familier.

Quel est l’intérêt ? En 3W il est énorme : possibilité de rez des alliés qui seraient en haut des remparts (vous avez dit mesmer ?), possibilité d'attaquer les armes de siège avec son pet (aussi bien placées qu'elles soient), ainsi que les personnes autour : cela ouvre un tout nouveau panel de possibilités pour le rôdeur.

----------


## Drlecteur

Donc, techniquemement, avec un groupe rodeur spé chiantoss, on peux tomber les chariots de fleches, cata etc se trouvant dans ou sur les remparts ?  :Bave: 
Le pet va t il vraiment focus un truc intéressant ? c'est quand même rare que y'ai personne a part l'arme de siege dans la zone quand même...

----------


## Phazon

Ohoh, c'est à creuser. M'étonnerait que l'on en sorte des techniques révolutionnaires, mais qui sait ?

Est ce que d'utiliser le F1 (sélection de la cible à attaquer pour le pet) annule sa position ?

----------


## mikelion

Il faut utiliser ce skill avec le sceau qui permet d'être invulnérable quelques secondes et l'aptitude "vous bénéficiez des avantages de votre familier". Comme le pet ne meurt pas (on l'envoie dans une zone tranquilou), on bénéficie assurément de ses avantages.

----------


## EagleSilvers

Alors après plusieurs essais je peux affirmer que la technique marche extrêmement bien.
L'attaque est rapide (vu les dégâts consistants du pet) et surtout très discrète. Même lorsqu'il y a du monde, il est probable que votre familier reste en vie longtemps. En effet personne (du moins c'était le cas lors des essais) ne va quitter son arme de siège pour aller le tuer, même si cette dernière se fait attaquer.
Il est possible de contrôler son familier avec F1 et F2 (par défaut) sans le moindre soucis, rendant l'attaque de multiples armes de siège à la suite possible (tant que vous pouvez les sélectionner) : il ne reviendra pas sur vous tant que vous lui donnez une cible.

Voici tout d'abord une première série d'images pour comprendre le principe :
Étape 1 : placer le familier



Étape 2 : ordonner l'attaque (F1 par défaut, v sur l'image)


Et en bonus : l'endroit parfait pour un nettoyage en profondeur de falaise



Bon, au final c'est PA qui est venu pour capturer la tour. Mais l'idée y est !

----------


## Grabuge

Sympas ce pet ninja. Je vais tester d'ici ce soir, merci pour l'info ! Je commençais à désespérer de trouver une utilité à Winnie mon ours, hormis de se jeter devant moi lors d'un pop d'un voleur. Sinon, personne n'utilise les pièges ? Je les trouve assez efficace, surtout le piège de givre qui sur un groupe peut être très emmerdant pour les attaquants.

----------


## mikelion

Après avoir utiliser le piège à pointes, j'utilise maintenant celui de givre que je trouve plus efficace, surtout lorsque je suis suivi d'ennemis.
Concernant les skills, ceux du pet ne sont pas très efficace, sauf celui cité plus haut.
Les esprits sont bien uniquement lorsque l'on est en bus, mais il faut avoir les bonnes aptitudes.
Les skills d'enchevêtrement n'enchevêtrent pas grand chose à part les pnjs, et rien si la cible est mobile.
Je n'utilise donc toujours que les mêmes skills : celui du pet, piège de givre, pierre à aiguiser ou sceau de pierre. Pour l'élite c'est saccage en équipe.

Je me fais tuer systématiquement lorsqu'un G me tombe dessus en McM. J'arrive à peu près à fuir lorsque je vois les ennemis arrivés, mais pas aussi bien qu'avec mon voleur.

----------


## Grabuge

Fuir avec un rôdeur c'est un peu comme essayer de faire une course poursuite avec un tractopelle.  ::O:  Le mieux c'est d'avoir l'espadon sous le coude pour faire un swoop mais il faut penser à l'équiper en escarmouche.
J'ai quand même du mal à utiliser le saccage en équipe car mon pet ayant l'espérance de vie d'un chat sur l'autoroute, je profite pas assez du stack de Pouvoir. 

Sinon j'ai testé hier soir le pet téléporteur, et après quelques epic fails j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner le bouzin.  ::wub::

----------


## Setzer

Dites, pour un glass canon, mieux vaut être en armure full Berserker ou mixer berserker/maraudeur pour bénéficier du bonus de précision + important en maraudeur?
Idem pour les runes, full rôdeur/aigle sup ou autre chose?

Autre chose, j'entends beaucoup parler du sigil of fire pour équiper l'arc, c'est vraiment bien? l'AOE se déclenche suffisamment souvent pour être intéressant ou c'est gadget?

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## EagleSilvers

Maraudeur (rampager ?) : Precision/Power/Condition damage
Avec un équipement full berserker tu atteins 1850+ en précision ; environ 50% de probabilité de coup critique. Soit 70% sous l'effet de fury (ce qui devrait normalement être le cas la majeure partie du temps). Ainsi tout bonus supplémentaire de précision est superflu. La clef de l'équipement berserker est le bonus de power et surout critical damage (perdus avec l'équipement rampager), c'est pourquoi je déconseille d'utiliser ces pièces. 
Au contraire, il peut être intéressant de remplacer dans une certaine mesure des pièces d'équipement par des valkyries (Power/Vitality/Critical damage), mais il y a à ce compte là beaucoup à dire (un post intéressant à ce sujet, que je n'ai pas encore terminé d'analyser : http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/...o-do-it-right/).

Pour les runes : personnellement j'utilise des runes d'érudit (pour la raison évoquée précédemment). Après je crois que toute rune ajoutant un bon bonus de Power (ou damge)/Critical damage devrait faire l'affaire.

Concernant les sigil : le sigil of fire se déclenche très régulièrement (moins de 2 secondes après la fin du cooldown interne il me semble, mais je n'ai pas fait de test) grâce au haut taux de critiques et à l'utilisation régulière de fury/quickness : le bonus est loin d'être anecdotique. Les dégâts dépendent de ceux du coup déclencheur (l'effet vient "en plus" du coup, ce qui est excellent lors des burst).
Ce sigil est clairement au-dessus des autres (du moins concernant ce type de build) grâce à son faible cooldown, ses dégâts et l'ajout d'une AoE (ce dont le Rôdeur manque cruellement, surtout en 3W). Il dépasse largement le sigil of force (+5% damage) en terme de dégâts brut, et me semble plus intéressant que celui de vol de vie car ce dernier ne s'active pas lorsque l'on a 100% de vie.

----------


## meiKo

> Je viens de découvrir une compétence très sous estimée, et pourtant plein de potentiel :
> "Garde : Votre familier protège agressivement la zone ciblée."
> 1200 de portée / 30sec de cooldown
> 
> Réellement : votre familier devient invisible et obtient protection pendant 10sec (aucune utilité) et se déplace jusqu'à la zone ciblée, pour y rester pendant 180sec (à moins que vous ne le rappeliez, utilisiez son F2 ou bien vous éloigniez trop).
> Le point intéressant : si la zone ciblée n'est pas directement accessible (sans faire de détour), votre familier s'y téléportera ! De plus il est possible de remplacer la compétence sans faire revenir le familier.
> 
> Quel est l’intérêt ? En 3W il est énorme : possibilité de rez des alliés qui seraient en haut des remparts (vous avez dit mesmer ?), possibilité d'attaquer les armes de siège avec son pet (aussi bien placées qu'elles soient), ainsi que les personnes autour : cela ouvre un tout nouveau panel de possibilités pour le rôdeur.


Testé et validé! J'ai fait quelques tests hier çà a été plutôt positif dans l'ensemble  ::):  Ca évite de s'ennuyer le temps que le 5 se recharge ^^

@Setzer : Oui l'AOE se déclenche presque toutes les 5s (soit le temps de son CD  ::): ).

Concernant le mélange de set j'avais hésité au niveau des bijoux perso :
- Emerald : 315 Pui 365 Pré 411 Rés
- Ruby : 465 Pui 315 Pré 32% de crit dmg
Mais dans les faits en RvR, avec les bonus et une bouffe Préc/Pui on a assez de % de  crit chance. J'en ai 60% pour 100% de crit dmg

Concernant les runes, j'ai préféré les orbes de ruby au rune de l’érudit/scholar :
- Rune de l'érubit : 165 Pui  8% de crit dmg
- Ruby : 120 Pui 84 Pré 12% de crit dmg

----------


## Setzer

Merci de vos précisions, plus qu'à trouver des pierres de transmutations fines parce que la skin de l'armure exo craftable du rôdeur est vraiment hideuse (j'ai l'impression d'être Shredder des tortues ninja  ::|:  )

----------


## Setzer

:regarde le prix des runes supérieures d'érudit sur l'hv:

 ::O:   ::o: 

:Se dit qu'il va encore se passer du temps avant d'être full stuff:

 ::|:  ::sad::

----------


## kaizo

> Merci de vos précisions, plus qu'à trouver des pierres de transmutations fines parce que la skin de l'armure exo craftable du rôdeur est vraiment hideuse (j'ai l'impression d'être Shredder des tortues ninja  )


Dans la boutique du lion noir ou dans les coffres ( aleatoirement )Via loot  clefs  ( Tres rares mais pas impossible )  ou achat de clef via boutique

---------- Post added at 18h28 ---------- Previous post was at 18h16 ----------

Un canard joue t il en build Degat via pet ? 

Question bizarre , d'un canard bizarre , mais je me demandais si cela etait viable ( gameplay similaire a la spe bete de wow , meme si cela na rien de comparable ) ,Car helas je ne trouve aucun build ou forums qui explique un aspect du rodeur qui pourrait etre bien fun a jouer

----------


## Grabuge

Ca dépend de quel mode de jeu tu parles.
Le gros problème du pet vient du fait qu'il ne peut pas taper les cibles en mouvement... donc à oublier au moins en PVP.

----------


## GudulePremier

> Ca dépend de quel mode de jeu tu parles.
> Le gros problème du pet vient du fait qu'il ne peut pas taper les cibles en mouvement... donc à oublier au moins en PVP.


Avant la release j’envisagé un tel rôdeur également mais j'ai bien vu que la survie des familiers est trop limite pour m'y pencher sérieusement. Je me trompe peut être mais en instance à chaque fois que j'ai sorti autre chose que l'ours il n'a pas fait long feu!
Maintenant si tu trouve ou  test quelquechose de valable n'hésite pas à partager!

----------


## Guitou

J'ai du mal à trouver viable d'améliorer le pet vu qu'on ne peut pas le micro-manager.
Dans d'autre jeu les pets ont leur propre barre de compétence c'est déjà plus envisageable.

----------


## Thorkel

Encore une fois cela dépend du mode de jeu. Perso en PVE le pet fait la moitié du boulot! Exemple concret, à niveau égal, deux mobs arrivent, le pet en solote un et moi un autre. Enfin ca c'est valable jusqu'au lvl 65. Après on est obligés de s'entre aider un peu.

Et concernant le micro management du pet, c'est tellement mieux que dans GW1 que je ne suis pas encore à râler dessus.

----------


## mikelion

Perso je râle contre le pet lorsque je fais un run et qu'il s'attarde sur un mob. Du coup ma vitesse de course est réduite (j'ai la flemme de désactiver l'attaque du pet).

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais enfin si t'as la flemme de cliquer sur un bouton pour le gérer (UN bouton quoi) faut pas venir râler après. Franchement.

----------


## EagleSilvers

Cliquer sur un bouton c'est une chose, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour esquiver le vrai problème. Il faut essayer d'être constructif avant de remballer les autres.

Actuellement la gestion du lien entre le mode "en combat" du familier et celui du rôdeur est désastreuse.
Pourquoi lier l'attaque du familier avec le mode "en combat" du joueur ? Autrement dit pourquoi rentrer en combat sur l'attaque du familier ?
En effet un des avantages du rôdeur est (en théorie) de pouvoir contrôler deux personnages indépendants capables d'attaquer des cibles différentes et présentant de nombreuses synergies.
Il n'y a donc aucun intérêt à ce que le système de combat du pet soit lié à celui du rôdeur, cela va à l'encontre du principe même du familier. Le joueur qui utiliserait son pet pour faire diversion et rester hors de combat devrait être récompensé et non pas ralenti.

N'allez pas me dire que c'est pour éviter les exploit, car ce mode combat finit par se désactiver et donc n'est pas là pour empêcher le joueur de changer de compétences.

Et même sans parler du lien avec le système de combat du rôdeur, celui du familier est déjà désastreux en lui même. Le pet semble être considéré en permanence en combat, rendant l'utilisation de "Search and Rescue" totalement inutile : il rez 10 fois moins vite qu'un  joueur, et ce n'est pas une hyperbole.

Tout ça pour dire que oui, il y a de quoi râler.

----------


## Maximelene

Je ne vois pas la moindre raison de délier le mode "combat" du familier de celui du rôdeur. Non seulement il faut bien parler d'exploits (que ce soit pour le changement des compétences, ou le fait de se déplacer plus vite hors combat, donnant un avantage au rôdeur dans l'esquive de monstres), mais il faut surtout arrêter d'imaginer que le familier est censé être indépendant du rôdeur : c'est totalement faux.

C'est un *familier*, pas un compagnon, un PNJ ou je ne sais quoi. Il s'agit de l'équivalent pour le rôdeur des compétences spéciales d'autres classes, tel que les illusions de l'envoûteur, ou les fracassements du guerrier. Il s'agit d'une mécanique de classe, intégrée à notre personnage, et non pas d'une entité indépendante. Le familier n'a *jamais* été conçu ainsi, ni dans GW2, ni dans GW1, ni même dans quelque MMO que ce soit. Il est une extension du personnage, et par définition une extension est dépendante.

Donc non, un des avantages du rôdeur n'est pas de pouvoir contrôler deux personnages indépendants. Ni en théorie, ni en pratique. Je ne sais pas d'où tu sors cette idée, mais elle est fausse.

----------


## EagleSilvers

J'ai été un peu rapide lorsque j'ai parlé des exploits, je vais donc tenter de développer un peu :
Délier les modes de combat (que ce soit une chose à faire ou non) ne peut conduire à un exploit qui n'existerait pas à l'heure actuelle car il est déjà possible d'envoyer son familier à l'attaque et de sortir du mode "combat" pendant que lui combat (et donc de changer ses compétences ou esquiver le monstre qui serait attaqué).

Concernant "l'indépendance" du familier et du rôdeur :
Je pense m'être mal exprimé en parlant d'indépendance qui est un terme trop fort. Il est évident que le familier n'est pas pleinement indépendant (après tout il n'y a qu'un seul joueur). Mais je ne sais pas quel mot conviendrait mieux.
Cependant je ne vois pas en quoi "mon idée" est fausse.



> Il s'agit d'une mécanique de classe, intégrée à notre personnage, et non pas d'une entité indépendante


Je ne vois pas où se situe la contradiction




> Le familier n'a *jamais* été conçu ainsi


Je ne sais pas ce qui permet d'affirmer ça, bien qu'il soit possible (probable ?) que j'ai raté une interview d'un développeur à ce sujet. Mais encore une fois il ne s'agit peut être que d'un malentendu par rapport à ma formulation.

Ce que j'entends pas indépendance, c'est la différence entre le familier du rôdeur et ceux du nécro : celui du rôdeur est (presque) entièrement contrôlable d'où mon idée de le voir comme un personnage en plus du rôdeur, une sorte de troisième bras.
D'où ma question : quel est l'intérêt de rentrer en combat lorsque le familier attaque ?

En y réfléchissant un peu, je pense que la raison doit venir de la "première frappe" lorsqu'elle s'applique à la fois au familier et au rôdeur.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je ne sais pas ce qui permet d'affirmer ça, bien qu'il soit possible (probable ?) que j'ai raté une interview d'un développeur à ce sujet.


Tu prends le truc à l'envers là. Tu considères que le familier doit être une entité indépendante, sauf si les développeurs affirment le contraire ? C'est pas comme ça que ça marche, à ce train là je peux dire que les Asuras sont une métaphore pédophile, et que vu que les développeurs n'ont pas dit le contraire, tu ne peux pas me contredire.

Ensuite, oui, le familier est un "troisième bras" du rôdeur. Quel rapport ça a avec son entrée en mode de combat ?

Enfin, à ta question "quel est l'intérêt de rentrer en combat lorsque le familier attaque ?", je répondrais : quel est l'intérêt qu'il ne rentre pas en combat ? A partir du moment où tu attaques un monstre, ou qu'un monstre t'attaque, que ce soit directement ou par le biais du familier, il est normal que tu entres en combat. Il n'y a aucune raison valable, hormis pour exploiter (parce que c'est bien gentil de dire que l'exploit n'existera pas, tu oublies que le principe d'un exploit c'est d'utiliser des trucs auxquels les gens ne pensent pas), de demander une chose pareille. Donne moi quelques exemples concrets de pourquoi ce serait mieux, et éventuellement je changerai d'avis.

J'ajouterais, et c'est plus ou moins un argument d'autorité, que c'est Arena Net qui a fait volontairement ce choix (parce qu'il a bien fallu le coder, le fait que si le familier est attaqué le personnage entre en combat), et que ça prouve bien que la classe a été conçue ainsi. Deal with it, comme disent nos amis anglophones.

----------


## EagleSilvers

> Quel rapport ça a avec son entrée en mode de combat ?


A vrai dire je ne sais pas. Je ne faisais que reprendre le deuxième point de ton argumentation.
Tu disais qu'il n'y avait pas de raison de délier le mode combat car (si j'ai bien compris)
*1.* Cela pourrait créer un exploit.
Je ne vois pas quel exploit nouveau cela pourrait amener (le mode combat cessant déjà rapidement même si le familier continue d'attaquer). Mais comme tu l'as bien dit ça ne veut rien dire car les exploit sont justement imprévisibles : j'ai eu tort de ne pas tenir compte de ça.

*2.* Il faut arrêter d'imaginer que le familier est indépendant du rôdeur. ?


Je pensais simplement qu'une séparation (des modes de combat) aiderait le rôdeur en facilitant le contrôle du familier. Cela ne me semblait pas être une mauvaise chose, mais c'était sans penser aux exploit que ça risque d'engendrer.

Par exemple lors des déplacements en RvR, il est très courant d'utiliser le buff de vitesse du cor. Seulement si une cible est à portée (loup, guivre, moa... la carte en est remplie), le familier l'attaquera même si il est en passif car une compétence a été activée et une cible sélectionnée.
Ce qui aura pour effet l'entrée du rôdeur en mode combat, et une importante perte de vitesse.
Actuellement la seule solution à ma connaissance est de rappeler son familier après chaque utilisation du cor, mais un oubli est vite arrivé.

Bien sûr il doit y avoir d'autres façons de régler ce problème (d'ailleurs si vous en connaissez, je suis preneur) mais c'est la première qui m'est venue à l'esprit.

----------


## Maximelene

Je n'ai strictement jamais remarqué ce dont tu parles avec le cor, alors que je ne joue que rôdeur arc court/hache & cor depuis le lancement du jeu (donc deux mois et demi). Tu es sûr de ce dont tu parles ?

----------


## mikelion

Je suis sûr de ce dont il parle. Et je ne suis pas le seul à l'avoir remarquer : une situation m'est arrivée 2 ou 3 fois en McM : je tente de fuir un groupe ennemi, mon familier est un peu à la traîne, c'est alors qu'un ennemi touche une fois mon familier, juste une fois. Il s'occupe ensuite de moi et plus du familier, normal, je suis ralenti par le mode combat du familier.

Après le pet n'est pas inutile, il aide en combat bien sûr, mais on peut aussi s'en servir dans certaine situations, par exemple on communie pour prendre un skill point pendant que le mob est sur le pet.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je suis sûr de ce dont il parle. Et je ne suis pas le seul à l'avoir remarquer : une situation m'est arrivée 2 ou 3 fois en McM : je tente de fuir un groupe ennemi, mon familier est un peu à la traîne, c'est alors qu'un ennemi touche une fois mon familier, juste une fois. Il s'occupe ensuite de moi et plus du familier, normal, je suis ralenti par le mode combat du familier.


Oui enfin ça ça n'a aucun rapport avec ce qu'EagleSilvers dit sur le cor, et c'est normal. Ça a été conçu ainsi. Si le familier est à la traîne c'est que tu as sans doute raté quelque chose dans sa gestion. Il te suffirait par exemple tout simplement de "switcher" de familier pour qu'il se retrouve à tes côtés.

----------


## EagleSilvers

> Je n'ai strictement jamais remarqué ce dont tu parles avec le cor [...] Tu es sûr de ce dont tu parles ?


Plusieurs essais (PvE et RvR) ont montrés que tu as raison : il y a un point à rectifier



> même si il est en passif


En mode passif le familier n'attaquera pas la cible même lorsque le rôdeur utilise une compétence (a fortiori son cor). Il attaquera cependant la cible lors d'une utilisation du F2 (et ce quel que soit le F2 ; le buff des moas par exemple provoquera son attaque), mais c'est un autre problème.
Mes excuses.
Le reste du message demeure correct : en mode normal le familier n'attaquera pas automatiquement les ennemis tant que le rôdeur est en mouvement *et* n'utilise pas de compétence. Si le rôdeur reste en mouvement mais utilise le buff du cor le familier se précipitera vers la cible (en face du rôdeur ?) la plus proche (bien moins visible en PvE lors des essais du fait de la position espacée des ennemis, mais inévitable dans plusieurs zones en RvR telle que celle des guivres au nord est).

Néanmoins l'utilisation du mode passif du familier n'est pas une option lors des déplacements en RvR car les embuscades sont courantes et face à un voleur le combat est joué dès la première seconde. Face au "bug" de l'invisibilité (le voleur attaque et inflige des dégâts mais n'apparait pas immédiatement) la réaction instantanée du familier est généralement le meilleur contre dont dispose le rôdeur.

Mais l'on se retrouve alors dans le cas cité précédemment du "deal with it".
Ainsi comment faire avec ? Durant mes essais je n'ai pas repéré une autre solution pour empêcher l'attaque que demander au familier de revenir à chaque utilisation du cor.

----------


## Guitou

> Je suis sûr de ce dont il parle. Et je ne suis pas le seul à l'avoir remarquer : une situation m'est arrivée 2 ou 3 fois en McM : je tente de fuir un groupe ennemi, mon familier est un peu à la traîne, c'est alors qu'un ennemi touche une fois mon familier, juste une fois. Il s'occupe ensuite de moi et plus du familier, normal, je suis ralenti par le mode combat du familier.


Même avec le pet en passif ?
Enfin je me contente du PvE pour l'instant et si mon pet est en passif, s'il se fait taper le mode combat ne s'active pas.

----------


## Thorkel

Sinon il faut une touche pratique pour ranger le familier avant d'utiliser le cor (à moins que le fait d'utiliser une comp ne le ressorte automatiquement....mais dans ce cas il serait juste à côté du rôdeur...).

----------


## Guitou

Sauf erreur si tu as renvoyé ton pet il ne ressortira que si tu le rappelles ou que tu meures (j'imagine qu'en vas de deco/reco ou TP aussi).

----------


## mikelion

Le pet revient lorsque l'on fait une chute (genre en jumping puzzle).

----------


## Thorkel

OK donc voila....si on veut courir tranquille il suffit de le ranger....une touche seulement  :;):

----------


## mikelion

Par rapport aux aptitudes de mon perso, sachant que je joue beaucoup à l'arc long en RvR et en donjon, je m'interrogeais sur le fait de garder les aptitudes :
- Augmentation de la portée de l'arc long de 5%.
- Créer une source de soins lorsque vous tombez à terre. 

Et de mettre à la place :
-Vous et votre pet avez une réduction des dommages de 30% quand votre santé est en dessous de 25%.
-Applique camouflage quand vous êtes dazed, knocked down, launched, pushed back, ou stunned.

Ceci dans le but d'être plus résistant, surtout en McM. La source de soins n'est pas très efficace je trouve. Par contre les 5% de portée supplémentaire sont utiles lors d'un raid, mais en fin de compte je n'ai pas l'impression de m'en servir souvent.

Il faudra que je regarde ça.

----------


## Grabuge

Mon avis sur ces aptitudes (en RvR) :

- Si tu joues à l'Arc Long l'augmentation de portée me semble indispensable. Tu peux atteindre des armes de siège beaucoup plus facilement et parfois même inatteignable sans l'aptitude.
- Créer une source de soin à terre est utile oui, après je n'ai jamais utilisé cette aptitude car généralement lorsque je tombe à terre c'est loin de la melée et du coup je me questionne sur l'utilité de la source de soin. Par contre la source de soin est très bon en tant qu'utilitaire de heal, et couplé avec l'aptitude où utiliser un sort de soin offre vigueur, chaque allié qui fera tick la rénégération aura également vigueur. Même vous. C'est un énorme soutien.
- L'aptitude de réduction des dégâts à terre est sympas pour la survie, surtout en donjon. Le problème c'est que le Ranger n'a pas de très bonnes capacités de survie à terre (comme le TP, fufu, forme vaporeuse) du coup c'est difficile d'y trouver une utilité en RvR
- Le Camouflage est efficace mais je l'utilise surtout en sPVP, dans la branche j'utilise plutôt la transmission d'une alteration au familier. Après ça dépend de ton style de jeu, en roaming le camouflage peut te sauver la vie sur un burst guerrier/voleur

----------


## mikelion

En fait ça commence à me chauffer quand un voleur ou un G me tombe dessus en WvW, je suis sûr d'y passer.

----------


## Grabuge

Je comprends tout à fait  ::(: 

Mais tu peux pas baser un build juste pour contre deux classes qui ont des spé berserker. A la limite, ce que je te conseille c'est d'adapter ton build à ce que tu fais. Tu es bien plus vulnérable au G et au Voleur en roaming. Je pense que le camouflage est bien plus efficace contre eux, il te protège d'un burst cent lame si tu peux pas esquiver, ou d'un backtab.

----------


## Guitou

L'augmentation de la portée de l'arc long c'est vraiment bien ?
J'ai du mal à me rendre compte mais si on part de 1200 en portée max ça amène à 1260, 60 ça doit être la taille d'un humain moyen (à vue de nez).

----------


## meiKo

Avec l'aptitude on passe de 1200 à 1500. Tu peux voir facilement en switchant arc long/arc court ce que tu gagnes en portée.
Pour le RvR c'est quand bien pratique (et surement pour les donjons aussi afin d'éviter les aoes des boss)

----------


## mikelion

> Avec l'aptitude on passe de 1200 à 1500. Tu peux voir facilement en switchant arc long/arc court ce que tu gagnes en portée.
> Pour le RvR c'est quand bien pratique (et surement pour les donjons aussi afin d'éviter les aoes des boss)


Oui effectivement je m'en suis rendu compte hier soir en donjon !

----------


## meiKo

> *Rôdeur*
> 
>     La probabilité d’action des esprits du rôdeur a été augmentée à 35 % (50 % avec aptitude).
>     Les aptitudes mineures de Domptage utilisent désormais l’icône correcte.
>     Tir de ricochet : les dégâts de cette compétence ont été augmentés de 150 % et la durée de son Empoisonnement est passée de 3 à 4 secondes.
>     Contre-attaque : la capacité de blocage de cette compétence peut désormais agir en cours de déplacement. Les attaques à distance ne déclencheront pas ses autres capacités.
>     Cri strident de protection : cette compétence indique désormais la durée correcte, à savoir 4 secondes.
>     Appel de la nature : l’aptitude Entraînement en main secondaire (Survie) s’applique désormais à cette compétence.
>     Jet de torche : la vitesse du projectile a été augmentée.
> ...


Bon ben c'est pas avec ce patch qu'on s'en sortira mieux...

EDIT : Pour lacération c'est "augmentés" pas "réduits".

----------


## Thorkel

C'est déjà un bon début!

----------


## Grabuge

Et en attendant le skill 1 de l'épée continue de nous root sur place. Et les pièges sont passés à 30 secondes de CD ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Et les pièges sont passés à 30 secondes de CD ?


C'est un bug, ça va être corrigé.

----------


## Maximelene

Les esprits deviennent enfin un minimum intéressants, au moins. Parce que dans le genre "je sers à rien alors que je suis chiant à gérer", c'était pas mal  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Petite "étude" comparant les arcs courts et longs dans le cas d'un build "Berserker"

Conclusion : même en build Berserker, l'arc court est majoritairement supérieur à l'arc long selon lui.

----------


## doudou1408

Vous avez pas un conseil de build rodeur en fractal ?

----------


## Maximelene

Le même qu'en dehors des fractales  ::ninja::

----------


## Anita Spade

Genre un build AFK no brain, tout dans les dégats?

Cette semaine, j'ai décidé de ressortir ma reroll rodeuse asura (soeur jumelle rivale de ma nécro) pour voir ce que cette classe avait dans le ventre. 
Bon, je ne suis que lvl 25 pour l'instant mais j'ai quelques difficultés à lui trouver un gameplay amusant, et l'omnipotence de l'arc me semble assez prédominante, c'est pourquoi j'ai décidé de faire sans, bon j'ignore si je dirais encore ça au bout de plusieurs heures de jeu mais pour l'instant je décide de prendre des risques et d'adopter un jeu tout en énergie basé sur des altérations, avec hache + torche et épée + dague en switch.

----------


## Thorkel

Hache/torche avec espadon en switch + plein de pièges à droite. Comment faire cramer/saigner/empoisonner et faire des dégâts, autant au CAC qu'à distance.

----------


## Maximelene

Tant qu'à coller des conditions, j'aime autant l'arc court avec les pièges.

Par contre je joue avec un cor de guerre par habitude, faudrait que j'essaie de ressortir une torche...

----------


## Thorkel

Pas faux pour l'arc court. J'ai joué au cor uniquement le temps de débloquer ses compétences....faudrait que je m'y remette un peu.

----------


## Maximelene

Le cor a le gros avantage de fournir un buff très, très sympathique à toutes les personnes proches. Et si tu as suffisamment de critique, un sceau infligeant des saignements quand ça critique, et l'aptitude faisant pareil, les pigeons collent un paquet de saignements.

Mais comme je réduis mes chances d'infliger des coups critiques au profit d'un peu plus de survivabilité, ça devient un peu moins intéressant.

----------


## Ethelka

Une question concernant les pets: Ils sont notés dans leur fiche comme ayant 4 skills mais un seul apparait pour moi dans la barre de comp qui lui est dédiée. Cela veut-il dire que les autres sont utilisés de façon automatique?
(je pose la question pour le cri qui soigne des moas)

----------


## Maximelene

Les 3 autres skills sont effectivement utilisés de façon automatique, tu n'as de contrôle que sur un seul.  :;):

----------


## Ethelka

Ok, merci pour la confirmation!

----------


## Thorkel

Maximelene tu me pertubes à changer de photo tout le temps^^. Je vois pas l'intérêt (en tout cas en PVE) de consacrer quoique ce soit à la survivabilité, il est bien assez costaud comme ca non?

----------


## Maximelene

> Maximelene tu me pertubes à changer de photo tout le temps^^. Je vois pas l'intérêt (en tout cas en PVE) de consacrer quoique ce soit à la survivabilité, il est bien assez costaud comme ca non?


Arrivé au palier 2 des Fractales, tu commences déjà à en voir l'utilité. Et il y a encore 4 paliers derrière  ::P:

----------


## Thorkel

"If you are in PvE and can maintain distance, the LB will be able to out burst the SB"....sans blague...c'est un peu son but dans ce cas la.

Mais sinon il s'est bien cassé le c** et ca a l'air cohérent.

(Je parle du lien sur la comparaison entre LB et S :B):

----------


## Maximelene

Tant que j'y suis, puisque je viens de me renseigner, l'aptitude "Dégainage rapide" de l'arbre Escarmouche, qui réduit les temps de recharge des compétences d'arc court et long, n'affecte *pas* l'attaque automatique (celle-ci ne disposant pas d'un temps de recharge). Cela n'affecte que les compétences 2 à 5, et ne nous fait donc pas attaquer plus vite.

J'étais pas sûr de ça, je vais pouvoir prendre une aptitude améliorant (encore) les pièges au lieu de celle-ci.

----------


## Maximelene

Vendredi prochain, les flèches deviendront plus rapides !




> You guys must be channeling some psychic powers this weekend. We agree *arrows need to be a bit faster* to make DPS against moving targets a bit more reliable. *12/14 can’t come soon enough*. :P

----------


## olih

Mais mais  :Emo: 
ENFIN !

----------


## mikelion

Le problème n'est pas la vitesse des flèches, c'est le manque de réactivité lorsqu'un G ou un rogue nous tombe dessus, et surtout les skills de pet qui se ressemblent ou qui sont inutiles.
Il y a aussi la vitesse de course par moment mais on en a déjà parlé.

----------


## olih

C'est sur que ça changera pas grand chose

S'ils pouvaient ré-augmenter la cadence de tir par contre, ça serait bien

----------


## Maximelene

> Le problème n'est pas la vitesse des flèches, c'est le manque de réactivité lorsqu'un G ou un rogue nous tombe dessus, et surtout les skills de pet qui se ressemblent ou qui sont inutiles.
> Il y a aussi la vitesse de course par moment mais on en a déjà parlé.


La vitesse des flèches est un gros problème en PvP aussi. Ce message n'avait de toute façon pas pour but de dire "pour améliorer le rôdeur on va juste changer la vitesse des flèches" : des joueurs l'ont demandé, Anet a accepté. Ça ne veut pas dire qu'on n'aura que ça.

Pour ce qui est de la vitesse de course, le signet qui l'augmente va bientôt passer de 10% d'augmentation de vitesse à 25%.

Sinon j'ai du mal à voir de quoi tu parles par "manque de réactivité".

----------


## meiKo

Avis aux "serious" canards : Est-ce que vous avez changé ou allé changer votre build?

Sachant que vu le peu d'AOE qu'on ait je vois plus le rôdeur en GS/soutient dans une optique de bus/tondeuse.

Actuellement pour les sessions serious je suis sur ce build 
Je change d'arc en cas de prise/défense prise de fort.
Armure : 3w - Bijoux : Émeraude - Armes : Berserker - Runes : 6 Écus du magicien

J'hésite à me tourner vers un build encore plus résistant.
Avec un arc long en cas de prise/défense prise de fort.
Armure : 3w - Bijoux : Saphir - Armes : 3w - Runes : 2 Dolyack/2 Eau/2 Moine

J'aimerais bien savoir comment mes confrères rôdeurs voient leur place dans le bus.

----------


## Lanilor

Pour l'instant j'ai peu changé mon Build. 
J'utilise + souvent l'arc court lors de combats en bus et en mouvement, je switch arc long pour la défense et les combats statiques. 
Niveau équipement, beaucoup de berserker et un peu de robu/vita/chevalier/valkyrie + des orbes de rubis à la place de runes.
Ça m'amène à 2211 de puissance, 1800 en précision (46% et 79 de dégats sur les cc), 1322 de robu et 1043 de vita.   
Pour les compétences :
- Zéphyr accélérant couplé avec le 2 ou le 5 de l'arc long
- Signet de pierre en panic button en le couplant avec le signe du belluaire
- Le troisième ça dépend : Signe de la chasse pour son boost de vitesse enfin potable, Garde pour détruire les armes de sièges sur les remparts, Signe de la Nature pour la regen et la stabilité, ou un piège (je sais pas trop lequel choisir)
- Saccage en équipe pour la fureur et la stabilité

Je suis entrain de faire quelques tests sur les pets mais je pense conserver le Moa Rouge (Fureur aux alliés) et l'ours noir (affaiblissements des ennemis à proximité). 

Du coup j'ai bien conscience qu'en dehors d'un peu de DPS et des cris des pets, j'apporte pas grand chose au groupe mais je ferai évoluer le build en fonction des besoins.

----------


## Metalink

En piège perso, je joue feu pour le PvE (ça fait combo, plein de dégâts, des FLAMMES QUOI), et en PvP/RvR je joue avec le piège à pointe, pour m'enfuir plus facilement en cas de soucis :D

D'ailleurs tant que je suis dans le topic, vous me conseillerez quoi comme runes + sceau pour un rôdeur pur berserker ? Pour les sceaux j'hésite entre celui qui fait célérité (mais est-ce que ça proc souvent ?), celui qui fait une AOE de feu (4po ...), celui qui vole de la vie (est-ce que c'est vraiment utile ? est-ce que ça en vole beaucoup ?) ou encore un bête 5% de dégâts sur les 2 arcs ... 
Par contre niveau des runes, je suis largué ... les 3 premières pages de l'HDV triées par prix me font envie en gros ... Tout pour taper le plus fort possible quoi  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

*Arc court : objectif 4 secondes*

J'ai découvert hier que les saignements (comme toutes les conditions infligeant des dégâts) ne "tickaient" qu'à chaque seconde pleine. Un saignement de 3 secondes, par exemple (tel que celui infligé par le 1 de l'arc court) inflige ses dégâts 3 fois.

Seulement voilà : la durée n'étant pas arrondie en réalité (même si elle l'est sur le tooltip, ce qui peut être trompeur), un saignement de 3,9s continuera à n'infliger ses dégâts que 3 fois, rendant l'augmentation de la durée tout à fait inutile.

Verdict : si vous jouez à l'arc court, assurez vous d'avoir au moins 33% d'augmentation de la durée des conditions, et pas moins, ou ce bonus sera tout à fait inutile puisqu'il ne s'appliquera pas à votre principale source de saignements.

J'ai personnellement choisi de mettre 20 points dans l'arbre de traits augmentant la durée des conditions, combiné à la rune augmentant de 15% la durée des saignements. Ainsi, mes saignements durent bien plus de 4s (et ce malgré la tooltip indiquant 3,5s, puisque ne prenant pas en compte le bonus de la rune). Les dégâts des saignements de mon auto attaque sont ainsi augmentés de 33%.

J'aurais pu utiliser une des nouvelles armes donnant 10% de durée des conditions à la place, et ainsi économiser 10 points de traits, mais ces 10 points valent 100 dégâts des conditions, alors qu'en prenant une autre arme j'obtiens 179 dégâts des conditions. Le compte est vite fait.

Bref, pensez à l'apport réel de vos traits  :;):

----------


## meiKo

Tu aurais aussi pu changer tes sigils sauf si ils ne sont pas changeables au vue de ton build.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est vrai, j'aurais pu changer mes sigils pour 10% de durée des saignements. Je n'y avais pas pensé, je vais regarder si ça peut être une meilleure idée que ce que j'ai fait actuellement, merci  ::):

----------


## mikelion

33% sur 3 secondes ça fait 3,9 secondes, il faut donc au moins 34% d'augmentation.

----------


## Maximelene

> 33% sur 3 secondes ça fait 3,9 secondes


Non, ça fait 3,99, ce qui suffit visiblement pour que ce soit arrondi à 4.

----------


## meiKo

*Build altération/survie*

Hier j'ai un peu fouiner sur le net à la recherche de build sympa. Et quand j'en trouve un je le test en général en sPvP car c'est plus pratique.
J'ai trouvé un build altération/survie que j'ai un peu modifier à ma sauce.
Build original : http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fMAQ...rYOikEt+Y8xeBA
Source : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...st#post1021474

Build modifié : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fMAQNAV...bXOvkdt+Y8x2DA

*Armes*
Arc court (SB ) + Epée/Dague (S/D)
Le but est d'avoir de l'altération et de la survie.
On a de l'altération sur le 1 et le 2 du SB et sur le 3, le 4 et le 5 du S/D
On a de la survie sur le 3 et le 5 du SB et sur le 2, le 3 et le 4 du S/D
On va mettre les sigils suivants : Energy + Energy/Geomangy pour gagner en survie et avoir un petit bonus alté.

*Compétences*
_- Healing Spring :_ On maximise les points qu'on va mettre dans la puissance de soin et le nombre de proc de soin afin d'avoir un max de proc de vigueur (traité)
_- Sharpening Stone :_ Bonus d'alté
_- Lightning Reflex :_ Bonus survie énorme : une esquive plus 15s de vigeur (traité)
_- Signet of the Hunt :_ 25% de vitesse pour soi et pour son pet c'est top!
_- Rampage As One :_ Pour un bon burst.

*Pets*
Lynx et Jaguar
J'ai opté pour 2 pets du même type afin d'avoir un trait approprié dans la branche Beastmastery. Ce sont des pets qui infligent de gros dégâts et du saignement.

*Traits*
0/0/0/30/20/20

_- Wilderness Survival :_
VI : CD de sorts de survie réduits de 20% (on en a 2)
IX : Applique fufu quand on est CC (cd de 30s). J'étais dubitatif au début mais ça fait son effet  ::): 
IV : Gain de vigueur lors d'un sort de soin.

_- Nature Magic :_
III : Temps de regen + 33%
VI : Protection pendant 5s lors qu'on prend plus de 10% de dégâts (cd 30s)

_- Beastmastery :_
VI : 3 stacks de puissance pour le pet au switch
VII : les pets de types canins (et autres) infligent saignement lors d'un coup critique

*Stuff*
Full Shaman pour le sPvP
Full Apothicaire pour le reste

*Les plus*
_- La regen :_ 
+103% de temps de regen le tout avec 900 de puissance de soin. Ça tic à environs 250 pendant 6s soit 1500 par pulse du healing spring pour tous les alliés.
J'hésite d'ailleurs à remplacer le IX de Wilderness Survival par le VIII et ainsi avoir 10s de regen donc 2500hp lors qu'on reçoit un saignement ou un poison (cd 20s)

_- La viveur :_ 
On est presque en perma vigueur ce qui fait qu'on est presque en perma 100% de regen d'endurance.
15s de vigueur toutes les 36s via Lightning Reflex
Jusqu'à 21s de vigeur via Healing Spring.

_- La protection :_ 
On est très souvent sous protection.
3s de protection à chaque roulade. Avec toutes la vigueur qu'on a on roule beaucoup  ::): 
7s si on se prends une grosse baffe (30s)

_- Les esquives :_
3 esquives via S/D (cd de 8, 10 et 15s) soit 8 esquives toutes les 30s
1 esquive via le SB (cd 9s)
Plus quasi 100% de regen d'endurance tout le temps

_- Le pet :_
Via les 20 points en Beastmastery, les pets ont de bonnes stats.
Ils bénéficient en plus de nos avantages (Protection + Regen).
Pendant qu'on esquive et qu'on met quelques altés ils sont la pour le DPS.

_- Le Zephyr au switch de pet :_
OP pour finir un ennemi au sol.

*Les moins*
_- Les dégâts directs :_
Les dégâts directs sont presque risibles  ::):  Heureuseument on a un pet pour le coup  ::):  (3200 sur un voleur glass canon soit 1/4 de sa vie)

_- Le coûts :_ 
Pour fair un tel build hors sPvP il n'y a pas de stuff exactement équivalent.
Le set Apothicaire possède les mêmes stats (Puissance Soin en stats principale au lieu de la Robustesse) mais son coût actuel est rédhibitoire.

*Conclusion*
Si vous avez le temps essayer ce build en sPvP.
Personnellement j'ai pu gérer l'ensemble des classes en 1vs1. J'ai réussi plusieurs fois des 1vs2. J'ai pu tenir un point très longtemps en 1vs3. J'ai aussi été toujours 1er ou 2ème de mon équipe.
Je pense que c'est aussi un build viable en 3w dans une optique roam solo ou groupe opti. En PvE solo ça doit aussi bien marcher en DJ par contre je ne sais pas.
Dès que j'ai des POs je vais m'y mettre en attendant ça m'a donné envie de jouer mon rôdeur en sPvP  :B): 

Edit : j'ai refais 6 matchs aujourd'hui 5 fois 1er du match (5 parties gagnées) et 1 fois 2ème (1 partie perdue) et 6 fois 1er de mon groupe Oo. Pourtant je viens de commencer le sPvP je dois en être à 15 matchs max.

----------


## Hasunay

Bah alors plus personne ne joue Rôdeur ?

Je suis entrain d'en monter un à l'arc long mais hors 3w je vois personne avec; l'arc long est vraiment si mauvais ?

----------


## meiKo

Sisi ^^ 
Mon nouveau build Power/Survie pour le sPvP : http://intothemists.com/calc/?build=...6;29cV19cV03gl
Pour le 3W j'ai toujours pas trouvé mon bonheur absolu...

----------


## Guitou

Je préfère jouer avec l'arc court, les conditions, les pièges et les critiques.
J'aime pas trop compter sur le pet, même s'il fait des dégâts corrects.

L'arc long est sympa mais trop lent. Mais j'ai toujours un arc long sur moi avec le talent pour augmenter la portée.

Ca ressemble à ça :
http://intothemists.com/calc/?build=...Y;5NV05NV057ZG

----------


## mikelion

L'arc long et la portée augmentée sont bien pour l'assaut des tours, non ?

----------


## Guitou

Assaut ou défense, c'est pratique. Après 300 de portée de mieux c'est pas non plus imbattable.

----------


## Thorkel

:attentionquestionalacon:

Quel est le but d'un rodeur en 3W?

A quoi il sert? Faire suer le monde de loin? Déboîter les pignoufs sur les remparts? Scout et soloter les êtres errants?

----------


## atavus

Se faire botter le derrière apparemment.

----------


## Thorkel

Je vois qu'on a une expérience similaire. Et à la base c'est quoi la vraie réponse?^^

----------


## Guitou

A scouter. Pour le solotage je trouve pas qu'on n'ait les armes pour. :/

Sinon à coup d'arc long à 1500 de portée et avec le pet (et l'ordre de lui faire garder une zone) y'a moyen d'être chiant en attaque et défense.

----------


## billybones

c'est vrai que j'aime bien botter le cul du rodeur quand il passe pas loin de moi. ou le faire descendre quand il se met trop près sur les remparts.

----------


## Thorkel

> A scouter. Pour le solotage je trouve pas qu'on n'ait les armes pour. :/
> 
> Sinon à coup d'arc long à 1500 de portée et avec le pet (et l'ordre de lui faire garder une zone) y'a moyen d'être chiant en attaque et défense.


OK je vais creuser par là.

Je vais me crafter une exo aux petits oignons ce soir ou demain. J'hésite entre les différentes spé, mon instinct doux me dit de prendre berserk mais je sais pas si c'est le mieux pour ma rôdeuse....

----------


## Guitou

A voir quel build tu as et quelles skills tu utilises. Perso jouant avec les pièges et donc les conditions je me vois mal me passer des dégâts de conditions.

Mais après avoir testé le full zerk sur mon elem, je changerai bien de build sur le rôdeur.

----------


## Thorkel

Jusqu'ici je joue avec les pièges aussi. Jusqu'à ce que je vienne en 3W et constate mon inutilité - ou presque -.

A titre informatif, ton build pièges ressemble à quoi?

Perso, en PVE, je mets trois pièges plus enchevêtrement, j'aggro au moins 3 mobs, élite, les pièges, je m'écarte pour balancer barrage et je pars boire un café. Jamais eu de problèmes même à Orr (mis à part le CD de l'élite, auquel cas faut se battre un peu le temps qu'elle revienne). Bon évidemment au niveau matos j'ai spé conditions.

Sauf que, en 3W, c'est useless apparement. Donc, y a t il un build bourrin qui puisse aller avec un set exo berserk, ou est ce que je dois juste apprendre à me servir de mon build piège, ou le modifier un poil, pour être efficace? (le problème des pièges étant qu'il faut être au CAC ou alors que les mecs te poursuivent...idéal pour la fuite mais pas pour l'attaque)

----------


## Guitou

J'arrive pas à me passer du sceau +25% speed.  ::P: 
Donc je joue uniquement avec le piège de feu et les serpents (ou les piques).

Mon build ça doit être 30-30-0-10-0.

----------


## Thorkel

Le signet du chasseur? mais chez moi il doit bugger parce que quand je le lance je vois absolument aucune différence! c'est assez gonflant d'ailleurs. Le zéphyr est marrant parce que mon ours a l'air de tourner aux amphet quand il court.

Je dois avoir mis pareil au niveau du build, je vais vérifier ça en rentrant.

----------


## Guitou

Le +25% de speed sur le "signet of the hunt" c'est en passif. En l'activant la prochaine attaque de ton pet fera 50% de dégât en plus.

----------


## Thorkel

Hum, ok. Je vais voir ca alors. Merci  ::):

----------


## billybones

ça manque définitivement de vannes anti-rodeur ici

----------


## Thorkel

Vas y, lance le bal!

*détache son nounours discrètement, tout en sortant une corde*

----------


## meiKo

Je test un nouveau build très offensifs en PvP : http://intothemists.com/calc/?build=...U;1LNW4LNW45BX
J'ai beaucoup moins de survie mais c'est sympa de faire fondre les HP des adversaire. Ça change.
J'ai fait une petite vidéo (HD) regroupement une douzaine de manches :

----------


## Maximelene

Ce build roxxe du poney  ::o:

----------


## mikelion

Remontons un peu le topic du rôdeur pour le plaisir de tous

Alors quelle rune choisir pour un rôdeur jouant principalement à l'arc court en donjon et en McM, sachant que le prix de la rune n'a pas d'influence dans le choix :

- la rune de l'aigle ?
    (1):Précision +25 
    (2):Dégâts critiques +3% 
    (3):Précision +50 
    (4):Dégâts critiques +5% 
    (5):Précision +90 
    (6):+5% de dégâts contre les cibles avec moins de 50% de santé 

- la rune de rôdeur ?
(1) :  Précision +25
(2) :  Dégâts critiques +3%
(3) :  Précision +50
(4) :  Dégâts critiques +5%
(5) :  Précision +90
(6) : Dégâts +5% lorsqu'un compagnon est à vos côtés 

- la rune de divinité ?
+60 pour toutes les statistiques , +12% dégâts critiques

- rune de la meute ?
    (1):Puissance +25 
    (2):5% de chance d'obtenir Rapidité pendant 30s lorsque vous êtes touché. (temps de recharge: 60s) 
    (3):Puissance +50 
    (4):Vos attaques ont 5% de chance de conférer une amélioration aux alliés proches lorsque vous êtes affecté par Pouvoir, Fureur ou Rapidité. (temps de recharge: 10s) 
    (5):Puissance +90 
    (6):+5% de chance d'invoquer un loup lorsque vous êtes touché 

- une autre rune ?

Déjà j'aurai tendance à privilégier la rune de l'aigle par rapport à celle du rôdeur, comme le pet est souvent mort...


Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Guitou

Ca va dépendre de pleins de choses.
De ton build par exemple, la rune divinité est plus intéressante pour les rôdeurs spé conditions.
De ton stuff aussi, inutile d'ajouter de la précision avec les runes si tu en as déjà assez.
Etc.

Etant pauvre (et radin) j'utilise les crests (c'est comment en français ?). C'est pas mal, il manque juste le bonus 6 des runes supérieures.

[EDIT] Oui j'ai mis une image au lieu d'un lien. :/

----------


## Maderone

Tu t'es foiré sur ton lien je crois.

----------


## Maximelene

> la rune divinité est plus intéressante pour les rôdeurs spé conditions.


Euh, non. Bien au contraire même. La spé conditions est typiquement une spé qui ne bénéficie réellement que de très peu de caractéristiques : les dégâts des conditions, et éventuellement la précision pour augmenter le nombre de saignements via un trait. Tout le reste n'est qu'accessoire, la rune de divinité est donc tout ce qu'il faut éviter.

----------


## atavus

Je joue à l'arc court avec du 30/10/0/0/30 (en gros mon pet tank quasi tout) et full signe (l'auto-attack par excellence).
Mon avis: c'est de mettre du celeste partout (amu, bague et accessoire) et rune de divinité.
La puissance/précision/vita/robu sont toujours bien.
La puissance des soins servira surtout à garder ton pet en vie.
Les dégats par altération fournissent un petit plus de DPS.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je joue à l'arc court avec du 30/10/0/0/30 (en gros mon pet tank quasi tout) et full signe (l'auto-attack par excellence).


Merci à toi pour la parfaite image du rôdeur que tu donnes. Même en jouant à Canabalt tu appuies sur plus de touches qu'en jouant une telle spé.

----------


## atavus

> Merci à toi pour la parfaite image du rôdeur que tu donnes. Même en jouant à Canabalt tu appuies sur plus de touches qu'en jouant une telle spé.


Je voulais pas me faire ch*** en PvE/PvP et puis si çà marche pourquoi se priver. ::P: 
PS: avec les flèche transpersante et la rune qui fait des explosion histoire de faire des dégats de zone tout le temps en auto-attack.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je voulais pas me faire ch*** en PvE/PvP


Mon avis c'est que si t'as pas envie de te "faire chier" à jouer, autant ne pas jouer.

----------


## atavus

> Mon avis c'est que si t'as pas envie de te "faire chier" à jouer, autant ne pas jouer.


Drama ?

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a aucune raison de faire du drama. Je tenais juste à remercier un digne représentant des joueurs qui donnent une image atroce de la classe que je joue, parce qu'en étant trop fainéants pour appuyer sur plus d'un bouton ils jouent n'importe comment.

Après, tu fais ce que tu veux, mais t'es mauvais, et tu le resteras, du coup.

Pour revenir à la question de Mikelion, j'avais plusieurs foi lu que la Rune du Rôdeur donnait le bonus de 5% aux dégâts même si le pet était mort (il suffi qu'il "existe"). Je suis allé tester en PvP, et ce n'est pas (ou plus) le cas, le 5% de dégâts ne marche qu'avec le familier vivant. Du coup, ça dépend de sa durée de vie effective, s'il est vivant plus de 50% du temps, cette rune est plus puissante que celle de l'aigle.

Pour la rune de divinité, ça dépend vraiment de ta spé, et de savoir si c'est une spé... spécialisée. Un ranger conditions ou pur berserker, par exemple (deux orientations très spécialisées) en profiteront évidemment, mais puisqu'ils ont des besoins très précis, pas autant qu'il le faudrait. Ainsi, un rôdeur conditions doit réellement maximiser les dégâts des conditions au dessus de quoi que ce soit d'autre, alors qu'un rôdeur Berserk doit vraiment maximiser la Puissance (tous les dégâts étant basé sur une formule dans laquelle on multiplie par la Puissance, chaque point de cette caractéristique est une augmentation des dégâts bruts), sans négliger les critiques, mais en n'oubliant pas que ceux-ci sont basés sur la Puissance.

----------


## atavus

> Y'a aucune raison de faire du drama. Je tenais juste à remercier un digne représentant des joueurs qui donnent une image atroce de la classe que je joue, parce qu'en étant trop fainéants pour appuyer sur plus d'un bouton ils jouent n'importe comment.
> 
> Après, tu fais ce que tu veux, mais t'es mauvais, et tu le resteras, du coup.


Drama.

----------


## Guitou

> Euh, non. Bien au contraire même. La spé conditions est typiquement une spé qui ne bénéficie réellement que de très peu de caractéristiques : les dégâts des conditions, et éventuellement la précision pour augmenter le nombre de saignements via un trait. Tout le reste n'est qu'accessoire, la rune de divinité est donc tout ce qu'il faut éviter.


Ah ?
Dans ma tête si on est spé conditions, la précision permet de poser plus de conditions et du coup la puissance et les dégâts critiques restent utiles pour les coups blancs et les autres skills. Et pour le reste (vita, robu, guérison) ça sera utile quoiqu'il arrive.

Pour toi, si on se spé condition, il faut le faire à fond en délaissant la puissance et les dégâts critiques pour privilégier robu et vita ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Y'a aucune raison de faire du drama. Je tenais juste à remercier un digne représentant des joueurs qui donnent une image atroce de la classe que je joue, parce qu'en étant trop fainéants pour appuyer sur plus d'un bouton ils jouent n'importe comment.
> 
> Après, tu fais ce que tu veux, mais t'es mauvais, et tu le resteras, du coup.





> Maximelene, par moment c'est la finesse d'une brique dans un gâteau à la crème.


Tout est dit  ::rolleyes:: 

Il a le droit d'avoir un perso pour afk pve si ca lui chante hein.

----------


## Guitou

S'il ne met pas l'auto attack sur son skill de heal alors.

"Rôdeur c'est pas super compliqué à jouer mais faut réfléchir un peu quand même."

----------


## atavus

> Tout est dit 
> 
> Il a le droit d'avoir un perso pour afk pve si ca lui chante hein.


Pourquoi tu traduis ma pensée profonde, t'as pas le droit. :tired: 




> S'il ne met pas l'auto attack sur son skill de heal alors.


J'ai essayé mais je perd l'auto attack du 1. 
Par la faute d'Anet on peux pas avoir 2 auto attack.
Pourquoi ? Hein pourquoi ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Il a le droit d'avoir un perso pour afk pve si ca lui chante hein.


Oui et moi j'ai le droit de lui dire que du coup, il ne sait pas jouer, qu'il sert à rien, et qu'il donne une mauvaise image de la classe si ça me chante. Et que c'est peut-être pour ça qu'on ne l'accepte pas en instance (le rôdeur n'est déjà pas une classe avantagée, si en plus on le joue en se tripotant la nouille par flemme, c'est pas la peine).




> Dans ma tête si on est spé conditions, la précision permet de poser plus de conditions et du coup la puissance et les dégâts critiques restent utiles pour les coups blancs et les autres skills. Et pour le reste (vita, robu, guérison) ça sera utile quoiqu'il arrive.
> 
> Pour toi, si on se spé condition, il faut le faire à fond en délaissant la puissance et les dégâts critiques pour privilégier robu et vita ?


Tu profiteras des autres stats, oui, mais tu es *spé conditions*, tu dois donc privilégier avant tout les conditions, le reste est secondaire. Et les dégâts des conditions augmentent plus tes dégâts que n'importe quelle autre stat (puisque tu es spé conditions). Une rune qui te donne moins de ta stat principale (rappelons que tu n'as qu'une seule et unique stat principale) est donc absolument à éviter : elle t'affaiblit sur *le* point pour lequel tu es spécialisé. Le reste est accessoire  :;):

----------


## meiKo

@Mikelion
S'il te manque de la puissance et que tu as assez de précision tu peux pendre les runes de l'érudit : Puissance +165, Crit damage +8%, 10% de dégats en plus quand HP > à 90%

Si tu es accès condition/crit tu peux prendre la rune du voleur : Précision +165, Condi +57, 10% de dégâts sur le côté et de dos.

Moi j'ai mis les runes de l’envoûteur car j'ai le trait qui augmente la durée des stun/daze et que je joue en GS/SB/Moa Rose du coup ca me fait du bon daze : Puissance +165, Précision +50, Durée des daze +33%

Bref ca dépend de ton build faudrait nous donner plus de détails  :;): 

@Drama
Le 1 de SB est tout de même le skill qui fait le plus de dégâts pour cette arme là... les autres skills sont à utiliser plus en tant qu'utilitaire que tant que skill pour faire du dégâts... la faute à ANet  ::):

----------


## atavus

> Oui et moi j'ai le droit de lui dire que du coup, il ne sait pas jouer, qu'il sert à rien, et qu'il donne une mauvaise image de la classe si ça me chante. Et que c'est peut-être pour ça qu'on ne l'accepte pas en instance (le rôdeur n'est déjà pas une classe avantagée, si en plus on le joue en se tripotant la nouille par flemme, c'est pas la peine).

----------


## Bartinoob

Maxi, déstresse et appuie sur 1.

 ::ninja:: 

Sinon, je crois que c'était pure qui jouait un rodeur pièges, ça a l'air sympa et assez utile en groupe vu que ça fait plein d'aoe (si j'ai bien compris). 

Personnellement, le seul rôdeur que j'ai jamais joué, c'était pour l'event cosplay de Vaaahn donc je crains que mon expérience soit quelque peu limitée sur le sujet, mais j'aimerais bien une description du build  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, le rôdeur pièges permet de changer un peu de style de jeu, en faisant pas mal d'aoe (lancer des pièges sous des groupes d'ennemis, c'est assez fun  ::P: ).

----------


## Guitou

Par contre il n'y a que 2 pièges qui permettent de faire des combos, c'est un peu dommage que le piège avec les serpents ne soit pas une zone de poison.

----------


## Soda2011

Ma vue sur les rôdeur est SB / Espadon pour instances et RvR : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/...i.4w.4q.4p.0|e 

Je ne dis pas que c'est le plus opti mais avec ce template / stuff je me prends pour un voleur distance. Mine de rien l'arc court balance du 1k en auto attaque et fait proc quasi toutes les 5/6 sec une aoe de flamme pas dégueu! A cela, il faut rajouter l'interrupt, l'infirmité et le poison en aoe.

J'utilise principalement le SB pour dps et l'espadon pour la survie / fuite. Ne pas oublier non plus que chaque esquive donne 2 sec de protect à vous et à votre meilleur ami!

Concernant les pets, j'utilise 2 loups en solo et rvr. Ils sont assez résistants (plus que les chats en tout cas) et on des cc (fear / freeze / stun, ...) et leur dps n'est pas négligeable (ca monte facilement entre 1k9 et 2k5 sur les gros coup à 5sec de cd... 800/1000 pour les auto attaques). En instance ça dépends surtout des boss. Je switch pas mal sur les distances (dévoreurs / araignées) ou les chats si il n'y a pas trop d'aoe ou que la gestion des pets est aisée sur la rencontre.

Pour la rûne j'ai pris rôdeur au vu des retours des theorycrafters sur reddit mais je n'ai fait aucun calcul perso dessus (entre aigle ou rôdeur). Par contre ça avait été dit sur fofo officiel qu'elle fonctionnait aussi si les pets étaient morts.

En Spvp / RvR roaming, on peut vite devenir une plaie a tuer : 2/3 esquive de base (vive la régen 50% gratos) + esquive 3 sur l'arc court + 5 sec d'invulnérabilité + 4 sec de parade sur le 4 espadon. On rajoute le bond du 3 à l'espadon qui est sans doute l'un des plus long (1200 de portée mine de rien) pour fuir ou se rapprocher d'une cible.

Bon il y a quelques rélfexes à chopper comme toujours être mobile pour se positionner de côté / derrière la cible, ne pas hésiter à faire péter des cds, bien gérer le switch des pets (enfin ça c'est quasi quelques soit la spé je penses).

Enfin... en espérant que ce petit build qui m'amuse beaucoup le soit aussi pour vous!

EDIT : Arf j'avais pas tilté la discussion juste au dessus sur le rôdeur spé auto attaque... Bon ben personnellement ya la bon chasseur et le mauvais chasseur... Et a part les fractales HL et certaines explo... Je ne trouve pas le niveau franchement extraordinaire en instance... Palme d'or aux boss pourris de HDV explo... vraiment tres ininterressants  ::(:  Du coup a chacun son gameplay tant que c'est cohérent avec ses goûts / envies.

----------


## atavus

> Arf j'avais pas tilté la discussion juste au dessus sur le* rôdeur spé auto attaque....*


Je peux avoir le copyright ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Je peux avoir le copyright ?


Tu penses avoir inventé le concept ?

----------


## Charmide

> par moment


C'te fake.

----------


## Guitou

> Tu penses avoir inventé le concept ?


Depuis quand il faut avoir inventé quelque chose pour en avoir le copyright ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Depuis quand il faut avoir inventé quelque chose pour en avoir le copyright ?


 Apple  ::trollface::

----------


## Guitou

Je pensais plus aux patents trolls comme Lodsys.
Apple au moins ils ont inventé le rectangle aux coins arrondis.

----------


## mikelion

Le build utilisé, attention on ne rigole pas. Il est à actualiser puisque pour l'instant j'ai les runes de balthazar et donc il faut les changer.

edit :
http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/...4q.4y.4o.55|ee

----------


## meiKo

Si c'est ton build utilisé, quel est ton build cible?

J'ai un peu du mal à voir où tu veux aller avec ton build pour le moment... tu as de toute les stats pour tes sets (67 en Soin, 79 en condi dommage).

Pour les skills je changeras juste le heal par Healing Spring si c'est dans une optique McM, Donjon.
Sinon je pense que je m’arrêterai à 10 en "Nature Magic" pour aller vers du 10 en "Marksmanship" ou du 30 en "Skirmishing"

----------


## Maximelene

Amis rôdeurs :




> The changes for rangers coming in this next patch are a step in the right direction for them.

----------


## purEcontact

Je veux pas dire, mais ça pue.

----------


## Maximelene

Boarf, on a eu aucun changement réel depuis le début du jeu, on a toujours 75% de nos compétences utilitaires qui ne servent pas, je m'imagine mal qu'ils puissent empirer la situation.

----------


## chatana

Comment utilisez vous les pets du rôdeur en mcm?
apparemment il représente 25 à 30% du dps du rôdeur mais il se retrouve souvent mort au milieu des bus ennemi!

----------


## Lanilor

Tu peux utiliser des pets distances pour augmenter leur chance de survie (araignées) mais c'est pas ceux qui ont les compétences les plus intéressantes en mcm (pas de buff/debuff).

----------


## meiKo

Sinon ya des infos nous concernant venant de cette interview : http://www.guildwars2guru.com/news/1...nd-jon-peters/



> We know that rangers are sometimes seen as very weak because of the liability that is the pet so right now we're actually working on a lot of stuff to bring the ranger up and to get on the same page to be able to compete with the other guys who are taken very often into the dungeons. [...] We want to make sure that that ranger is getting a lot of help to pets and spirits and utilities. We want to get them back up there.


Mais bon, on a pas de dates  ::):

----------


## Soda2011

Ca semble plutôt une bonne nouvelle comme ça sans rien de plus  ::):  puisqu'ils considèrent déjà qu'il doit y avoir un peu de taff sur cette jolie classe qui quoiqu'on en dise est quand même super sympa à jouer!

Sinon je relance de dix avec ce petit lien : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._to_be/c67i8sm
Testé et approuvé en instance/fractale (lvl 14 hein je suis un noob ne pas oublier!!)

L'intérêt de ce build c'est que en plus de gérer correctement ses placements pour afk spam 1 (blague!! Pas taper!!), on se met vite à gérer son pet pour l'envoyer ou le ramener à nous selon les rencontres.

 Après j'avoue que je joue une variante en 20/20/0/0/30 Pour garder les flêches transperçantes et jouer du coup toujours en Arc court / Espadon (j'adore ces armes!)
Du coup ça donne plus un truc de ce style :http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/...i.4w.4q.4r.0|e 

Après selon si je vais en RvR ou en instance, je change certains traits : La regen sur critique du pet je la remplace par +30% de vitesse de course du pet. De même pour le signe de pierre que je remplace en instance par quickening zephyr.

----------


## Nessou

> I have seen my pet crit for 16k+ with skills, usually in the 7-8k range on 80 dungeon mobs and with 3-4k auto attacks.


Pas mal en effet !

----------


## Kupid

C'est même assez impressionnant, je ne suis jamais monté aussi haut dans les dégâts de mon jaguar! Malheureusement, le principal problème lorsqu'on a boosté notre pet, c'est que le rôdeur ne vaut plus un clou (ou presque) soit en terme de dégâts soit de survivabilité et que notre pet a beau être très puissant, il a de sérieuses difficultés à toucher sa cible si cette dernière se déplace! Combien de fois j'ai utilisé le combo stealth + sick them + célérité en McM pour que mon pet ne touche qu'une ou deux fois mon adversaire... Déprimant!
Alors en pve/donjon oui mais en McM c'est pas encore au point.
On compte sur A Net pour qu'enfin on puisse totalement faire confiance à notre pet pour remporter la bataille  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Selon Robert Hrouda, le patch d'avril (mardi prochain) se concentre, pour les rôdeurs, sur les familiers et les esprits. Avec notamment, visiblement, une augmentation de la résistance, mais surtout de l'IA.

----------


## olih

> Selon Robert Hrouda, le patch d'avril (mardi prochain) se concentre, pour les rôdeurs, sur les familiers et les esprits. Avec notamment, visiblement, une augmentation de la résistance, mais surtout de l'IA.


Niveau IA, ils peuvent de toute manière difficilement faire pire... 

Spoiler Alert! 


on me souffle que les pets du nécro sont encore plus débiles  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Bientôt les monobus rôdeurs en McM (ne souffrant pas du lag) ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Kajebko

Bonjour,

Une mini contribution pour le rôdeur, concernant un détail que je viens de remarquer.

Comme vous le savez, une fois activé, le "signe de la chasse" donne le buff "attaque d'opportunité" au pet (150% des dégâts pour sa prochaine attaque), mais le buff dure *16 minutes* (et non pas quelques secondes comme je le pensais au début).

Avec 30 points en adresse au tir c'est encore mieux, puisque le familier aura "première frappe" (passif des 15 points), toujours critique (passif des 25 points). On a donc un critique assuré + boost de dégâts sur ce même critique.

Ce n'est pas grand chose au final sur tout un combat, mais en ouverture de fight, ça fait toujours plaisir de voir son pet flanquer une énorme baffe dans la tête du type d'en face ^^.

----------


## Soda2011

Bonsoir  ::):  petit lien vers le fofo officiel EN qui serait sympa à mettre en première page je pense si Kayato passes par ici : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...uides-CLICK-ME

C'est un petit récap de pas mal de guides, template, astuces et précisions sur cette classe bien sympathique quand on se donne la peine d'aller au delà de... notre auto attaque!

Note : au cas où d'autres personnes que moi ne le découvre bien (trop?!) tard, il est possible d'utiliser ses touches F1 -> F4 lorsque l'on est à terre... Et ainsi switch de pet, lui ordonner d'attaquer, d'envoyer le mega kameha ou simplement revenir plus vite vers vous afin qu'il soit au mieu pour vous aider à vous relever avec le 3.

----------


## Soda2011

Bonjour,  

Petit build perso que j'utilise pas mal en ce moment : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....4y.4q.4w.55|e 

*Mes armes :* 
Comme sur mes précédants, l'arc court pour le dps essentiellement (sauf possibilité de cac et alors là c'est espadon dans le tas). Et l'espadon pour la mobilité / survie (vive le 3 pour escape et le 4 si on ne peut quitter la zone dangereuse)

*Mes utilitaires :* 
- Réflexes éclairs (Survie / buff vigueur / panique bouton)
- Quickening zephyr (Burst toutes les 40 sec combiné aux flèches perforantes + bonus endu 10% + 10 % quand sur les flancs/dos = gros bobos rapido) 
-Signe de la chasse (S'pas opti mais j'aime pas me trainer... )

Je switch souvent ce dernier par :
- Signet of renewal (si besoin de dispel)
- Muddy terrain (pour mieu gérer les pack de mobs... Cf la fractale avec les grawls)

*Mes pets :* 
- Les drakes (surtout celui des rivières pour son aoe rebondissante)
- Le jaguar (pour le dps sur cible seule - oui s'pas très innovant mais à la fois.. ça pique!)

C'est un petit build que j'utilise pas mal depuis plus d'un mois et ce malgré le nerf sur la célérité. J'arrive, que ce soit en ballade dans la pampa solo ou en fractale 20 (pas vu plus haut encore...), à me sortir quasiment de toute les situations.

A la base je l'avais défini pour montrer que même un rôdeur pouvait burster autant qu'un guerrier sur cita c1 en rush si le bon build / pet. Et j'avoue que le résultat est pour le moment plutôt satisfaisant.

Notre benchmark était sur le tps de kill de la statuette lors de l'event juste avant le boss final. Si vous aller dessus, garder le drake des rivières avec vous, claquez quickning zephyr et autoshot sur la statuette + pet F2 => la statuette va disparaitre en moins de 4 sec! 

Après il y a certaines habitudes à prendre... L'arc court peut envoyer du lourd mais faut évidement bien gérer son placement (toujours de dos ou de côté) et bien effectuer les switch de pet pour faire proc les 2/3 sec de célérité. Ne pas hésiter à claquer quickning zephyr, un cd de 40 sec c'est pas enorme alors autant en profiter même pour rez un pote!

 En ce moment j'hésite à changer le talent qui réduit de 20 sec les cd de l'arc court car au final l'auto attaque est le plus gros dps de cette arme... Peut être prendre la regen du pet sur critique? ou les stacks de might sur le pet à chaque critique?

Bref... si vous avez des remarques (Les "C'est NUL" sont acceptés aussi  ::P: ) n'hésitez pas! Par contre étant en déplacement à partir de ce soir jusqu'a lundi prochain je ne pourrais pas répondre avant... mais lire oui... vive la 3g!!

Bon loot à vous amis Rôdeur!

----------


## atavus

> En ce moment j'hésite à changer le talent qui réduit de 20 sec les cd de l'arc court car au final l'auto attaque est le plus gros dps de cette arme... Peut être prendre la regen du pet sur critique? ou les stacks de might sur le pet à chaque critique?


La réduction ne s'applique pas à l'auto attaque...

----------


## Soda2011

> La réduction ne s'applique pas à l'auto attaque...


D'où mon envie de changer ce trait par l'un des deux autres! Mais j'aimais bien la réduc pour les ballades dans la pampa (le 4 et 5 sont souvent pratique quand même sur les mobs qui n'y sont pas insensibles...

----------


## meiKo

Je viens de voir cette vidéo en réponse à la vidéo When I'm a Guardian ^^

Sinon pour ceux qui jouent leur Rôdeur en sPvP et qui ont en marre de la spé esprit, j'ai trouvé sur le forum sPvP un build assez sympa plus basé sur le skill. Il a pas mal de survivabilité et assez de résistance face au spé zerk  :;): 
Ca fait 3 jours que je fais mes quoti sPvP avec et je m'éclate pas mal! on peut 3shots les voleurs et les elems spé zerk  ::):  Bref ça surprend pas mal les joueurs en face qui n'ont pas l'habitude de voir un rôdeur comme ça!
Le build (Perso j'ai changé spotter par predator's instinct) : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fMAQNAs...DSSksINKYByEEA

----------


## Maderone

Ouais alors la vidéo... Bof, très décevante. En plus elle suit pas du tout les règles du genre.

----------


## mikelion

> Je viens de voir cette vidéo en réponse à la vidéo When I'm a Guardian ^^
> 
> Sinon pour ceux qui jouent leur Rôdeur en sPvP et qui ont en marre de la spé esprit, j'ai trouvé sur le forum sPvP un build assez sympa plus basé sur le skill. Il a pas mal de survivabilité et assez de résistance face au spé zerk 
> Ca fait 3 jours que je fais mes quoti sPvP avec et je m'éclate pas mal! on peut 3shots les voleurs et les elems spé zerk  Bref ça surprend pas mal les joueurs en face qui n'ont pas l'habitude de voir un rôdeur comme ça!
> Le build (Perso j'ai changé spotter par predator's instinct) : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fMAQNAs...DSSksINKYByEEA



Tu fais quoi quand on t'immobilise ? Ca m'arrive souvent en pvp. Le signet of renewal n'est pas très efficace, et l'aptitude Empathic Bond non plus.
Moi je compense en switch avec l'arc.

----------


## meiKo

Avec ce build tu as assez d'esquive via les armes et les utilitaires contre les immos. Une solution est d'utiliser le 5 de la hache. La représailles et le reflet permet de tempo assez bien.
Après faut compter sur Empathic Bond pour supprimer la condi.
De plus avec ce build tu immo plus souvent que tu te fais immo et une fois la cible immo tu peux facilement placer ton Entangle  :;): 

Ces derniers temps j'avais testé le build esprits 10 0 30 30 0 et le build spam "Guard" 0 0 30 30 10. Les 2 sont super viables. Tu infliges du lourd niveau condi tandis que tu te regen et/ou tank bien. Mais ce build orienté puissance/survie est en dehors de la méta spam condi actuelle et viens même contrer cette méta car il a assez d'anti condi via Empathic Bond et du CC via le 5 de l'espadon et le 4 de la hache sachant que les build spam condi n'ont majoritairement pas de break-stun.

Tu parles de l'arc long? C'est sur que le 3 et le 4 aident bien mais en sPvP je n'ai pas trouvé vraiment de build où l'arc long a vraiment sa place.

----------


## revanwolf

gros déterrage de topic pour vous annoncer qu'anet demande l'avis des joueurs anglophones pour savoir comment modifier et améliorer cette classe mal-aimé.

----------


## Bartinoob

rm -rf /ranger

----------


## Hasunay

Très bonne idée ça ! Bon c'est pas la seul classe à problème mais c'est vraiment bien qu'il commence par ça, pour moi le plus gros problème du rodeur c'est déjà ses pets qui sont censé être 50% de son dps mais ce fait depop à la première aoe. A voir s'ils écouteront réellement les joueurs ...

----------


## Maderone

J'aime bien ton build Pure d'ailleurs !
Même si l'épée est vraiment une plaie à jouer à l'auto attaque...

----------


## purEcontact

Tu peux modifier le build pour jouer en arc long / espadon.
Les 3 premiers paliers, tu les adaptes à ta sauce : 
- le pet bouge plus vite ou tape plus fort 
- réduction de survie (et donc jouer avec 2 compétences de survie) ou transférer les stun au pet
- apply cripple / steady focus / beastmaster's bond.

Par contre, tu n'actives plus les signes, du coup tu perds en survie (6 sec d'invulnérabilité en moins et les 50% de dégâts en moins sous 25%) mais tu gagnes des stacks de vulnérabilité (10 via le skill 2 de l'arc long et 5 via le skill 3 qui te met en fufu).
Du coup, en l'espace de 5 secondes tu places 25 stacks de vulné.

----------


## Maderone

Bon comme je connais pas la classe du rodeur j'ai juste rien compris x)
Mais t'embête pas Pioure, j'aime bien le build. 
Ca serait parfait s'ils changeaient le 1. 

L'arc long est vraiment trop peu dynamique.

----------


## Hasunay

Et encore l'arc long à eu quelques changement parce qu'à un moment 80% des tires passaient dans le vide, après le soucis de l'arc long c'est qu'il est difficile de maintenir un +1000 de distance (surtout en donjon). Le war a un arc long bien plus intéressant que celui du rodeur et pas quand terme de dps mais aussi en terme de dynamisme.

Pour l'épée je joue presque plus le rodeur mais j'ai vu que beaucoup de monde cancel l'auto-attack après la deuxième attaque pour avoir un meilleur dps.

----------


## purEcontact

L'arc long, je l'utilise pas pour dps : il me permet de mettre 15 vulnérabilité sur une cible (ou moins mais sur un groupe) et repousser un ennemi pour le prendre à part.

----------


## Hasunay

C'est triste de voir l'arc long réduit à une arme de défense et d'appoint  ::|:

----------


## Bartinoob

Un mec qui m'a surpris à l'arc long : je voulais taper un ranger sur son treb, le gars m'a vu arriver, m'a bump depuis le haut de la butte + masse vulné + attaques de bien loin, le temps d'arriver sur lui j'étais à 25%. 

Et après il m'a défoncé à l'espadon  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Une fois je suis tombé sur un rodeur en spvp qui m'a balancé un full bump, stun... Etc. Je sais plus ce qu'il avait comme arme, mais un arc long, c'est sûr. J'ai rien pu faire xD
Bon après, ça marche une fois, pas deux, mais c'était drôle à voir !

----------


## revanwolf

voila une petit résumé sur les possibles changements du rodeur avec en gros:

-plus d'esprit(l'effect sera sur le pet)
-des pets qui serait plus utile(ses stats se scale avec le perso,attaque plus rapide et aussi quand il bouge)
-changements des skills d'armes

reste plus qu'a voir le résultat final.

----------


## Nessou

Ce sont les propositions des joueurs.

----------


## Maderone

De toute façon ils vont tout rater.  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

Oui, il s'agit seulement du recensement des propositions des joueurs. Ces changements sont aussi "possibles" que n'importe quelle modification que vous auriez vous-même imaginé.

Bref, évitez de vous emballer.  ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

ah mais je me doute bien que la majorité des propositions sera pas au final mais bon au moins ils vont y réfléchir et c'est déjà pas mal.

----------


## Maderone

Aillant commencé rodeur récemment... C'est classe est désolante. Enfin je veux dire, j'adore le style de la classe, vraiment. Mais... Les traits, l'équilibrage... C'est affolant.
Je me demande vraiment comment on peut faire ça de base...
Mettre la spé piège dans la branche critique  :Facepalm:

----------


## purEcontact

Comme dans WoW, ils l'ont rajoutés à la fin et on a le droit d'attendre 2 ans avant d'avoir une classe correcte  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sephil

Je vais casser ta blague, mais le ranger était la 3ème classe révélée, les 2 dernières étaient ingé puis finalement mesmer, qui ont clairement été (sont encore) les classes les plus bugguées depuis la sortie du jeu.  ::P:

----------


## ds108j

Je compte me créer une Norn Ranger avec ce build (je vais essayer de monter comme ça pour m'habituer)
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fNMQNBM...dg3qYLuYJ1kA-e
Ce dernier est un build connu, j'en conviens.
Je compte garder un arc long en inventaire si j'ai besoin de pull les mobs de loin.

Il parait que la difficulté vient surtout d'utiliser les skills pour esquiver. Je vais voir ça ^^

J'espère que l'event de l'histoire vivante va me permettre de la UP rapidement !

----------


## purEcontact

Désactive l'auto-attaque de l'épée.
Les développeurs veulent pas la modifier : c'est une plaie quand le saut se lance et que ça te cancel une esquive.
Ça doit bien être le seul skill du jeu qui cancel une esquive d'ailleurs :-/

----------


## ds108j

> Désactive l'auto-attaque de l'épée.
> Les développeurs veulent pas la modifier : c'est une plaie quand le saut se lance et que ça te cancel une esquive.
> Ça doit bien être le seul skill du jeu qui cancel une esquive d'ailleurs :-/


Je note ! 
Pour les pets, il semblerait qu'a terme la panthère est une valeur sure. Pour commencer, plutôt Panthère des neiges, loup ou ours ? (j'aime pas les ours)

----------


## revanwolf

ça dépend, les ours sont plutot tanky,tandis que les félins sont plutot axé dégats/alté je crois(les félins et oiseaux attaque le plus vite).

----------


## purEcontact

Les félins tapent vite et mettent de la vulnérabilité.
En soit, ton choix de départ change pas grand chose puisque tu finira par capturer les 2 autres.

----------


## ds108j

> ça dépend, les ours sont plutot tanky,tandis que les félins sont plutot axé dégats/alté je crois(les félins et oiseaux attaque le plus vite).


Merci !




> Les félins tapent vite et mettent de la vulnérabilité.
> En soit, ton choix de départ change pas grand chose puisque tu finira par capturer les 2 autres.


C'est ce que je me disais de toutes manières.

----------


## BigGift

Y'a pas de tortue en pet, pour ça que j'ai pas fait de rodeur d'ailleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

Il n'y a pas de lion non plus !

----------


## purEcontact

T'as une fougère-renard, te plains pas !

----------


## Sephil

Les félins et les oiseaux sont axés précision, donc ils font beaucoup de critiques. Les félins attaquent plus souvent que les oiseaux, mais tapent un peu moins fort.
Pour moi les 2 se valent.

En open world pour te balader, je te conseille :
soit de virer complètement le spirit, et dans ce cas tu mets 6 en premiere ligne (et seulement 3 dans la 4ème) et tu prends remorseless, ça permet d'enchainer les mobs super vite sans faire de pause pour être hors combat le temps de récup l'opening strike.
soit de prendre le trait qui fait que le spirit te suit. Au choix.
La première option te laisse la possibilité de caser le signe 25% movespeed, tres agréable pour de l'explo.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> T'as une fougère-renard, te plains pas !


C'est un chien fougère !
Et je suis amoureuse de lui  ::love::

----------


## ds108j

Merci Sephil !

J'ai crée ma Norn Ranger hier soir, et première chose qui me choque : L'UI.

Je suis en 1366*768 (je joue sur laptop) et je joue en général en UI (Small). Problème, les skills (Shift + *) et le compétence du pet se superposent, ce qui les rend non cliquables, et quasi non visibles. 
Je me dis, ça doit être parceque je suis en UI (Small). Donc du coup je change la taille (je les essaie toutes) et la, c'est le drame, le problème persiste. C'est très chiant en fait.

----------


## purEcontact

Cliquer sur les skills du pet ?  ::o: 
Tu sais que c'est du F1-F4, hein ?

----------


## ds108j

> Cliquer sur les skills du pet ? 
> Tu sais que c'est du F1-F4, hein ?


Je sais, je ne clique pas, mais je ne peux pas voir à quoi correspond chacun des skills (je peux pas survoler la plupart). Je sais que c'est que pour le début, après je les connaitrais par coeur, mais en attendant, c'est très chiant.

----------


## Nessou

Up avec le build optimisé en PvE du moment :
- Je ne suis pas un Bearbow

----------


## NayeDjel

Woot  ::O:  C'est le build berserk que j'ai toujours utilisé sur mon rodeur, même bien avant la grosse maj de Avril.  Ca me parait bizarre qu'il soit un meta que maintenant  ::o:  J'ai jamais joué autre chose

----------


## ds108j

Ça ressemble beaucoup a celui que j'avais prévu aussi !

Des differences par rapport a celui des DnT ?

----------


## Nessou

> Ça ressemble beaucoup a celui que j'avais prévu aussi !
> 
> Des differences par rapport a celui des DnT ?


Ils utilisent le même, ils en utilisent un autre parfois, un plus orienté burst pour aller avec une Fiery Greatsword d'élémentaliste avec le Signet of the Wild et le trait XI en Marksmanship "Signet of the Beastmaster".

----------


## ds108j

Merci pour les précisions.

----------


## Hasunay

> Woot  C'est le build berserk que j'ai toujours utilisé sur mon rodeur, même bien avant la grosse maj de Avril.  Ca me parait bizarre qu'il soit un meta que maintenant  J'ai jamais joué autre chose


Fait n'importe quoi approchant le berserk avec n'importe quelle classe et t'es sur que ça passera meta un jour ou l'autre.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Cool ça pour moi qui débute sur GW2 avec un rodeur. J'ai commencé par le jouer avec un arc long parce que bon un rodeur ça se bat à l'arc, et puis j'ai trouvé une épée 2m et j'ai vu la différence de dégats !
Faut que je passe à épée+cor comme indiqué sur le build !
Par contre une question con: les points d'aptitude dépensés dans la catégorie "Adresse à l'arc", à quoi ça sert vu que dans le build y'a pas d'arc ?

----------


## Nessou

> Cool ça pour moi qui débute sur GW2 avec un rodeur. J'ai commencé par le jouer avec un arc long parce que bon un rodeur ça se bat à l'arc, et puis j'ai trouvé une épée 2m et j'ai vu la différence de dégats !
> Faut que je passe à épée+cor comme indiqué sur le build !
> Par contre une question con: les points d'aptitude dépensés dans la catégorie "Adresse à l'arc", à quoi ça sert vu que dans le build y'a pas d'arc ?


Les points servent à augmenter le DPS général. L'espadon est bon mais pas pour un DPS, tu peux l'utiliser pour te déplacer plus vite et au début du combat en utilisant le skill #2 qui fait des bons dégâts, c'est pour ça que j'utilise un cachet d'air et de feu sur l'espadon, pour maximiser ce burst de début de combat avant de passer à l'épée/cor.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour les précisions.
Pour l'espadon, c'est bien la compétence #3 qui permet de se déplacer plus vite ?

----------


## Nessou

> Merci pour les précisions.
> Pour l'espadon, c'est bien la compétence #3 qui permet de se déplacer plus vite ?


Oui, un des meilleurs du jeu à ce niveau d'ailleurs, surtout grâce au cooldown.

----------


## Sephil

Je rappelle une fois de plus qu'en solo en open-world, ne pas prendre remorseless sur la 1ère ligne est un sacrilège.  ::P:

----------


## Pierronamix

Coucou,

c'est viable un ranger DPS Sword/Dagger + Longbow ? Je regarde un peu partout, et je vois surtout le combo Shortbow/Greatsword mais ça m'emmerde le shortbow.  :tired: 

Merci !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Pour quel usage . PVE , donjon, PVP , McM ?
Je suis en train d'en monter un et pour la partie PVE open world je joue hache/corne + longbow et ça marche pas mal du tout. J'utilise très peu le longbow en réalité
En donjon par contre je joue sword/corne uniquement

----------


## Pierronamix

> Pour quel usage . PVE , donjon, PVP , McM ?


Ah oui je suis con aussi. PVE + Donjon à terme.




> Je suis en train d'en monter un et pour la partie PVE open world je joue hache/corne + longbow et ça marche pas mal du tout. J'utilise très peu le longbow en réalité
> En donjon par contre je joue sword/corne uniquement


Ok merci, c'est pas mal aussi hachette/corne.

----------


## purEcontact

Ce build là, en altération, il est pas propre :

----------


## Sephil

C'était tellement plus simple avec des chiffres sur les traits !  ::'(: 

Va me falloir au moins un mois pour refaire toute ma connaissance des classes de ce jeu quand je reviendrai !  ::'(:

----------


## mikelion

Je m'attendais à d'autres changements pour le rôdeur. Beaucoup de compétences restent inefficaces.

----------


## purEcontact

Vu que j'en ai marre de rien retrouver, je mets tout ici.*

Rôdeur Condi.
*


*Stuff & Buff*

J'en sais rien, j'ai pas theorycraft, prenez du *sinistre*, c'est ce qui me semble le moins pourrave.
Runes de balthazar pour avoir de la brulure qui dure plus longtemps.
Super pizza végétarienne & cristal d'harmonisation de qualité parce qu'on est pauvre chez CPC.
Cachet de consummation et de venin supérieur pour la même raison.

*Pet & Skills*





*Aptitudes

**Solo :*


*Groupe :*


*Rotation
*
*Avant le combat :*
Arc court, Araignée des bois.


*Pendant le combat :*
On est plus vraiment dans l'auto-attaque.
1. 

2. 

3. 

Reprendre la rotation 2 en switchant sur l'araignée depuis le drake (au lieu de l'inverse).
Ensuite, il faut surtout gérer les pièges en se débrouillant pour avoir une zone de feu au moment où on switch de pet pour profiter du combo explo.
*Ne surtout pas,* utiliser le feu de joie (compétence 5 en torche) une deuxième fois avant de swap.
C'est certes tentant mais ça fait sauter toute la rotation.

Le seul moment où vous pouvez l'utiliser une deuxième fois, c'est sur les packs qui ont peu de vie.

Vous pouvez placer Enchevêtrement (l'élite) dans une temps mort entre 2 lames multiples (le 2 à la hache) ou 2 salve de poison (à l'arc court), j'ai oublié de l'intégrer dans la rotation et j'avoue que ça me fait chier de repasser une heure à tout re-tester pour savoir l'endroit le plus intéressant pour le caser.

----------


## atavus

Oh un build arc court. ::wub::

----------


## purEcontact

Le build condi DnT est différent, j'ai pas encore testé mais je suis pas certains que le dps soit plus élevé (oui, même si c'est DnT).

----------


## Lanilor

C'est pas vraiment une surprise mais on va enfin en savoir plus sur le druide  ::lol::

----------


## mikelion

Le druide se jouera support, avec un gros buff pour les membres du groupe. Ceci en préparant une potion, dont il ne faudra pas tomber dedans quand on était petit.

----------


## Alchimist

Sa mécanique unique sera de pouvoir acheter les potions pour le groupe, et les donner aux membres du groupe  ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion



----------


## purEcontact

https://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/..._ranger_elite/

Le ranger druide est... une classe de soin!

Prochaine extension, on aura de vrai tanks, histoire de faire revenir les joueurs de GW1 parce que les dev ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent...  ::sad:: .

----------


## Leybi

Y'avait pas de tanks sur GW1  ::trollface::

----------


## Alchimist

> https://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/..._ranger_elite/
> 
> Le ranger druide est... une classe de soin!
> 
> Prochaine extension, on aura de vrai tanks, histoire de faire revenir les joueurs de GW1 parce que les dev ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent... .


Techniquement le jeu devait avoir une soft-trinity à la sortie, et si c'était + ou - le cas en PvP, en PvE ça ne l'était absolument pas, donc que HoT amène ça, je trouve que c'est assez positif, d'autant plus que l'on pourra enfin sortir avec quelque chose d'autre que du Zerker. 

J'admire quand même l'ironie de la chose, le Gardien qui était jusqu'alors considéré comme le support de groupe par excellence devient une sorte de ranger hybride, victime d'un dédoublement de la personnalité, et le ranger qui était jusqu'alors considéré comme la classe à jouer si vous voulez être afk se transforme en gros support de groupe.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon la spé' a l'air cool, mais ne répondra pas aux problèmes centraux du ranger, du coup je pense faire un petit post sur les forums, et si je suis motivé j'en posterais un également sur le fofo anglais, puisqu'ils sont visiblement en train de se pencher sur un balance patch après HoT.

----------


## Sephil

> Y'avait pas de tanks sur GW1


Y a eu pendant un moment quand même.

Puis ensuite il y a eu des Ursans.  ::):

----------


## atavus

> https://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/..._ranger_elite/
> 
> Le ranger druide est... une classe de soin!
> 
> Prochaine extension, on aura de vrai tanks, histoire de faire revenir les joueurs de GW1 parce que les dev ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent... .


Humm; je pourrai jouer çà. :Pouah: 

Sinon quelqu’un dit à mikelion qu'il n'y aura pas de lions. ::trollface::

----------


## mikelion

IL y aura un tigre mais pas de lion !
Cet addon sera un échec.

----------


## Sephil

> IL y aura un tigre mais pas de lion !
> Cet addon sera un échec.


Mais stop être possédé avec ton lion !
(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻

----------


## Alchimist

Je viens de faire quelque partie en PvP avec Druide, et c'est génial. Je jouais avec ça, ça allie de bons dégâts, un contrôle de foule énorme, et une bonne survivabilité grâce aux heals. 

A un moment je jouais avec un deuxième Druide, lui-même orienté vers du pur heal, et on combattait deux autres Druides + 1 Dragon Hunter, et la bataille a duré pendant bien 4/5 minutes, c'était du heal encore du heal, et du daze encore du daze. Maintenant il faut voir si les joueurs arriveront bien à contrer ça, du poison devrait déjà bien réduire l’efficacité, mais je vois bien le Druide devenir Meta en PvP.

----------


## Sephil

Ca fait quoi comme effet sur un joueur quand tu F2 sur ton loup (fear + taunt) ?  ::P:

----------


## Alchimist

> Ca fait quoi comme effet sur un joueur quand tu F2 sur ton loup (fear + taunt) ?


Ça taunt pendant l'activation du fear, permettant de maintenir les ennemis sur place afin de les empêcher de l'éviter, par contre puisque l'activation dure 1.5 seconde tu perds 0.5 sur ton taunt (durée normale de 2 secondes). Je voulais remplacer le loup par la wyvern électrique, mais je n'arrivait pas à la sélectionner en PvP.

----------


## mikelion

L'activation en avatar céleste ne dure quand même pas très longtemps.

----------


## Sephil

> Ça taunt pendant l'activation du fear, permettant de maintenir les ennemis sur place afin de les empêcher de l'éviter, par contre puisque l'activation dure 1.5 seconde tu perds 0.5 sur ton taunt (durée normale de 2 secondes). Je voulais remplacer le loup par la wyvern électrique, mais je n'arrivait pas à la sélectionner en PvP.


Je vois. Merci  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

*Liste des changements sur le druide suite au BWE3 :*




> Hey all,
> Since the third beta weekend there’s been a lot of great feedback – thanks!
> Below are some of the more solid changes to the Druid since the beta weekend that were made to address some concerns regarding net damage loss in a raid, celestial avatar form feeling gated by staff and glyph reward scaling.
> Grace of the Land: This trait has been re-worked. Instead of its former behavior, allies affected by your celestial avatar abilities gain 3% damage and condition damage increase for 8 seconds. This buff stacks 5 times.
> Lingering Light: This trait has been re-worked. Instead of its former behavior, when you heal an ally their next outgoing attack will heal them (based upon your healing) and blind their target.
> Glyph of Unity: This skill now has a 400 initial effect radius and a 600 radius leash.
> Glyph of Empowerment: The radius for this skill has been increased to 600.
> Glyph of Alignment: Increased the weakness and cripple duration on this skill from 3s to 5s. Reduced the cast damage by 66%. This skill now applies 3 stacks of poison.
> Ancestral Grace: Is now an evade and will immediately end upon reaching your destination.
> ...


Source : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...-Druid-Changes

*Traduction rapide adapté maison :* 

Suite au troisième weekend beta, il y a eu beaucoup de bons retours.
Voici la liste des changement principaux pour le druide depuis le weekend beta en réponse aux préoccupations concernant la perte de dégâts en raid.
La forme céleste semblant gâché par le bâton et les glyphes. 

Bénédiction de la terre: Les alliés touchés par vos capacités d'avatar céleste gagnent 3% de dégât direct et 3% de dégât d'altération. Ce Buff est stackable 5 fois.

Lumière persistante: Quand vous soignez un allié, sa prochaine attaque le guérira également tout en aveuglant leur cible. (Soin basé sur votre guérison)

Glyphe d'unité (skill élite): Cette compétence dispose désormais d'un radius initial de 400 et une portée de 'câble' de 600.

Glyphe de surpuissance: Cette compétence dispose désormais d'une portée de 600.

Glyphe d'alignement: Augmentation de la durée de faiblesse et estropé de 3 à 5 secondes. Réduction des dégâts à l'incantation de 66%. Applique désormais 3 stacks de poison.

Grâce ancestral (Skill bâton 3): Cette compétence est désormais une esquive qui se termine lorsque vous atteigniez votre cible.

Avatar Céleste : Cette forme dispose d'un temps de rechargement de 10 secondes. Le chargement de force astral en utilisant un sort de guérison a été réduit de 40%. Le chargement de la force astral par des attaques a été augmenté de 200%. Vous conservez désormais la moitié de votre force de astrale actuelle si vous décidez d'interrompre cette cette forme.

Avatar Céleste (Compétences): Les sorts de soin ont vu leur base de soin réduite de 15/25% tandis que le coefficient de guérison a été augmenté de 100 à 145%. Cela devrait donné une base de soin correcte tout en étant plus récompensant pour les joueurs qui privilégie la guérison en statistique.

(Avatar Céleste) Impacte lunaire: Réduction de la stupeur de 3 à 2 secondes. Cette compétence est maintenant un sort à ciblage de zone.


Bonus: Le skill (F2) du hérissosaure n'est plus Épines aiguisés (Les 5 attaques suivantes infligent saignement pendant 5 secondes) mais Barrage d'épines (des projectiles provoquant des dégâts direct).

----------


## purEcontact

Dat nerf  ::o: 




> Avatar Céleste : Cette forme dispose d'un temps de rechargement de 10 secondes.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'vais me faire un druide pour avoir un soigneur  ::sad::

----------


## MrLampkin

Alors le rôdeur est toujours aussi mal-aimé ou l'extension a changé un peu la donne ?

----------


## Sunlight

il y a un à deux rôdeurs par compo dans les groupes de raid en général donc non l'extension et sa spé lui ont fait du bien.
Après faut pas jouer rodeur bearbow spam 1 arc long au càc o/

----------


## purEcontact

Si tu joues en altération, t'as tout compris.
Sinon, tu peux changer de classe.

 ::ninja::

----------

